# Naruto The Ninja Path 2.0 Main RP Thread



## Rakiyo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Naruto: The Ninja Path RP*



*NEW MEMBERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED* ​
Hey! Names Rakiyo and i'm the GM of Naruto: The Ninja Path RP. Basically I will handle all NPC stuff as well as EXP. Hopefully this style of RP eliminates Godmodding and powerplaying. Have fun guys - this should be awesome.

*Background:*
Set hundreds of years after the rule of the fifth Hokage, the ninja world was at peace. The passing centuries revealing new parts of the world, islands and foreign lands leaving for more expanision within the Ninja world. However peace, can never last as it is in our nature to destroy and so tensions are once again running high between the 5 great countries. Though relations are strained, life goes on but the feeling is that it will soon explode into the greatest war the land has ever seen. You have just graduated from the Academy and are fully fledged genin. Some of your classmates are left behind and in a change to how things were done before, you are asked to choose your team mates and report back to your homeroom teacher.

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have the OOC Thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig: *It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

*Alright fellow Rpers With the Ninja world Changing what impact will you have as you walk down you're Ninja Path​*


----------



## Cjones (Nov 8, 2010)

*First post in this motha!*

*Konoha*

A small quaint room with a tiny ray of sunlight and a young blond haired girl could be seen through a cracked window. Feverishly the girl's hands moved at a quick pace. Thrown across her room scissors, glue, and numerous scraps of paper and fabric.

"Hehehe, I'm _sure_ this'll piss her off big time." The young girl grinned to herself as she held up a long piece of string as a circle shaped object dangled down.

"Kayo, come downstairs and eat before everyone's food gets cold!" A deep masculine voice belonging to no one else, but her father, called from downstairs. Not wanting to get on his bad side this early in the morning Kayo quickly gathered up all her supplies and the object she had just made, which would be use to annoy, or piss off, a very _'speical'_ person to her as she headed down stairs.

Hitting the bottom step she immediately ran into her mother, who gave her a very quizzical look.

"Kayo...can you please tell me why you have bandages wrapped around the left side of your face?" 

For a moment Kayo paused wondering what she was talking about, until she touched the left side of her face. "Oh! I completely forgot I wrapped that side of my face up. I'm playing a joke on someone, look!" Excited Kayo whipped out the object she had been working on, which turned out to be a an eyepatch with an Uchiwa fan etched into the design. She began to tie the bandage over her left eye and then pulled out a hook from her pouch.

"ARGH!" She said in a deep scratchy voice. "I'm Ryo Failchiha, the princess of the whole stick up my ass Failchiha clan. ARGH!"

The older Akimichi woman could do nothing, but shake her head and continue with the chores she had started as Kayo laughed her head off and set up poistion for her daily routine.

"Alright, here I go ready to start the day." A small or rather petite young blond hair girl got into standard rocket stance at the door of her home. The rocket stance was a basic speed time stance for a race, but at the same time only the most advanced knew how to use it to it's full potential. 

"One for the money, Two for the show, Three to get the honeys-uh I mean homes-uh I mean foodies, and 4 to-ah the hell with it!." The young girl speed down the street of her district, but she wasn't having a race with anyone. She made a stop every two minutes at different buildings with people standing out side and a plate of food in their hands. As she devoured every meal before her Kayo couldn't help, but wonder about the strange deja vu feeling she was getting.

"Have a good time Kayo!" Her mother called out from the house as she watched a daughter devour every plate in from over 50 houses in under 6 minutes.

*Elsewhere*

"It's been a year and I still can't believe he came to me to be Hokage." Minori spoke to herself as she took in the view of the hidden leaf village from the top of the Hokage mansion. It's been a little bit over a year since the pervious Hokage, Raikyo one of the 5 Ninja Sages, had left to go on his journey and picked her to be his successor as Hokage.

The elders and daimyo accepted her with open arms and the jonin voted her in without a problem. Minori herself never doubted her abilities, but Hokage? It never crossed her mind that she would become what the kids of her generation, the generation before her, and the new generation dreamed of being. 

Kage of the village they served.

"...Well, it beats seating in a hospital all day."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

"Ring! Ring! Ring! Ring!" Noise spread all over the room. Shinomori raised his hand and put it on the alarm clock disabling the stupid noise. "What can be worse then hearing that sound in the morning?" Shinomori asked himself ironically as he opened his eyes raised from his bed. The boy started scratching his eyes the moment he got blinded by the morning sun. He went to the bathroom, then took a show and had a breakfast. The boy didn't eat a lot in the mornings. His usual breakfast was a cup of tea and some snacks. After 5mins he put some kunais into his pouch and left his apartment.

Shinomori started heading towards the academy. He wanted to see if he was assigned to a team already. Also his morning training was starting at 8 a.m. On his way he saw a lot of people in the streets. It was pretty unusual to see so many people in such an early time. "Maybe someone famous is coming to the village?" The boy wondered. But soon he was in front on the building with a kinji on it saying “Academy”. Shinomori entered the academy and saw empty corridors. “What is going on?” Shinomori was wondering while also keeping in mind the previous situation with streets. He went to the training room where his morning training supposed to start. Shinomori opened the door.

“You’re late!” A strong voice shouted instantly as Shinomori entered the room. “How the hell I am late? I came earlier! It is only 7.50 a.m.” Shinomori answered a little angry. He thought that someone was trying to prank him for all the times Shinomori himself had pranked someone. “Shinomori Shinomori Shinomori…” His sensei was repeating. “How many times did I repeat to you yesterday to turn one hour back, not two?” Memories came back to the boy’s head as his sensei said about turning clock to winter time by turning one hour back. “Ah, sorry. I must have forgotten that.” Shinomori said. But his sensei didn’t believe in the boy. Shinomori was making pranks all the time, so his sensei it was one if his pranks again. “Do 200 push-ups, now!” His sensei shouted angrily. “Damn this sucks. When I’m getting the team? It is so boring to train everyday here.” Shinomori thought as he started doing push-ups.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 9, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

"Welcome back, fuckhead!" The three kids eyed him menacingly, their intention more than clear. "So how are you, mister shinobi?" One of them asked with a wry grin on his face, the corners of his mouth drilling into his face as if forced. "Didn't think you would join them, Ukei" Another said. "But you know the rules." Ukeireru didn't even try to convince them otherwise. After all, they were right. He knew the rules. He had written most om them himself. The kid right in front of him shouldered a heavy steel pipe. "Just come here, and everything will be easier" The one to the right, the kid with the forced smile, produced a nasty serrated knife from the folds of his too-big clothes. "Fucking ninja"

The kids charged, a three-directional attack in which all the fury of Konoha's young rejects was put. Their battlecry, the cry in which Ukeireru had so many times shared before they put down someone for a robbery or so pierced the air and smashed into Ukeireru's head like a hammer. There was no going back. His new life had been decided. The kid with the knife arrived first to his position. The alleyway was narrow and only two could stand abreast. Ukeireru flashed a smile. These moves were pathetic. The knife-wielder stabbed with the grace of a limp dog. The knife sank a few inches into a block of wood, before falling down to the ground and taking the kid with it. Ukeireru stood behind him, one hand in a seal before him, one eye closed. The eye wasn't necessary, but Ukeireru liked it that way.

The kid with the pipe smashed full force for Ukeireru's head. He ducked and kicked the kid in the ribs, throwing him back. He followed the kid's step backwards, grabbed the wrist of the arm with the pipe and smashed his other first three times in the face of the kid. He dropped like a rock. The last kid was just grinning widely as he faced Ukeireru. He threw. A pebble flew towards Ukeireru, a pebble covered by... an explosive tag? Ukeireru jumped back quickly, hitting the wall but getting just enough out of range. The pebble exploded with great force, destroying parts of both the walls. Ukeireru turned around and ran. He couldn't help but think to himself. "Welcome to the life of a ninja, idiot"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2010)

*Koyaiba*

Koyaiba's eyes snapped open, staring at the ceiling above him. Something was off. Different. curling up in a ball to avoid getting too cold, he thought about what it could be.

Oh. Right. Today was his first official day of being a ninja.

The headband lay on his desk, seamlessly woven into a cap that covered his entire head. Other kids just tied theirs around their arm or something if they wanted to be unique, but Koyaiba had decided that wouldn't be enough. So he had made his a cap.

He threw the covers off of him, shivering in the cold of his makeshift apartment, and stood, searching around the piles of laundry for something mostly clean. He grabbed his usual ensemble. Brown cargo pants, fingerless gloves, and a large green jacket with mesh underneath. That mesh stuff kept him warm as hell when it was cold and cool as ice when it was hot - it was perfect.

He ran a brush through his hair - it was getting really long, but honestly he didn't mind too much. It looked kinda cool, even if it was longer than some of the girls'. The final step was the headband, and Koyaiba tied that back with careful patience, making sure it was just right before grabbing his weapons pouch and bounding out the window.

His feet hit the roof of the neighboring house with a thud and he started running, leaping from buliding to building with an agility that could only be summoned by a shinobi. Be bounded off the the side of a wall, grabbing a clothesline and swinging on it to get to the next building. (much to the dismay of the person who owned the clothesline)

He noticed a fight going on between a kid in his class and some other kids, but limited his involvement to a quick "Kick some ass!" As he sailed over. Later, he could reassure the winning side that he was talking to them.

He skidded to a halt in front of the academy, looking up at the sign with a smirk. "Goodbye academy. Hello, ninja."


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 9, 2010)

*Rakiyo Saikourin
King's Graveyard, Fire Country*

_
Deep where the spirits lay of those with the purest of blood, Rests the key to this world's salvation or it's destruction._

Rakiyo watched over the tablet reading it over and over again. The mangled roots nerved their way through the entire infrastructure of the ruins that rested between the massive valley. The walls climbed higher as the cascading sun light grew dimmer and dimmer the further it tried to stretch. Everything was alive hear, Throughout his many years of travel Rakiyo had never encountered anything so calming yet unnerving at the same time.

The very floor was alive with energy as it pulsating lighting itself different shades of purples, greens and blue before dying off for a moment into a pitch black. "This can't be right?" The former Hokage said letting the words of the tablet finally sink it, His chest felt as if it were sinking into itself. His centipede familiar that had clung to his arm throughout the entire turned back feeling a presence. Without turning around Rakiyo asked "Is this what you have planned for this world?"

There was a moment of silence, An infuriating void of noise. Turning around he bellowed "ANSWER ME!" The birds quickly fluttered away as his palpable rage roared and echoed through the valley yet there was no figure to greet him. Panting he soon got his response when he regained his composure. _"It is the will of the Gods" _The valley pulsated once more before the colors all faded to black.

*???
Gates of Konohagakure*

*"So this is the leaf village huh? Don't see what the big deal is seems kinda over hyped if you ask me" *The Boy said watching from the very top of the gates. "Your not here to site see! Don't forget why we're Here dammit!" A Small rabbit said appearing from inside of his jacket. The Rabbit quickly composed itself as the boy shoved a hard candy in his mouth. *"Yeah Yeah I know I know. Let's go we're already late as it is"* He said getting up to his feet.



Taking a moment to watch the view once more he jumped bouncing from building to building heading to his destination.

*Ryoumo Uchiha
Grand Uchiha Castle, Uchiha District, Konohagakure*

Ryoumo left her room no longer treated with Royalty but with reckless abandoned as if she were a stray dog. During the year that had passed the Uchiha's elected a new leader Daiguro Uchiha, The eldest member who planned to rule with an iron fist and had a deep hatred for the last leader and his daughter. The old burned castle was demolished and a new more militaristic took it's place with the symbol of the Uchiha blazed proudly, engraved deep in it's concrete walls.

Having been training the entire year under Daiguro's "tutelage" Ryoumo had become a better fighter so much so that her missing eye almost felt natural to this point, Fighting as well as a two eyed fighter. She adjusted her sword before stepping outside. The rays of sun light stretched far and wide but a certain darkness seem to stop its way. Her very own path despite being bathed in light seemed to lead her to a darker and darker place.

Before she could step out an annoying voice called out "RYOUMO! OH DEAR RYOUMO!" The girl sighed heavily having known who the voice it had belonged to. "What is it Willard?" She said looking on to the very excited Blond Chunin who had become infatuated with her over the years span. "I'VE COME TO DECLARE MY LOVE FOR YOU ONCE AND FOR ALL. I KNOW YOU FEEL IT TOO! A LOVE THAT CAN MOVE MOUNTAINS AND RAISE OCEANS! RYOUMO MY DEAR COME TO ME NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!" Willard jumped forward with arms open only to be swatted down by her sheathed sword.


"This is the hundredth time this month that you've pledge your love for me" She said annoying as she grinding the swords tip into him. "AH! YOU'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK! THEN YOU MUST LOVEEEEE!" *BAM!* Her foot met his mouth before he could finish. "Good Bye Willard" Stepping onward she soon heard a familiar voice. "A Bit harsh wouldn't you say Ryoumo, I'm starting to think your like Minori. Ya know of the lesbian persuasion" Sousuke, Her old sensei commented from atop a nearby roof as he scarfed down an apple.

"I don't have time for Romance. I'm more determined then ever to find and kill my father" Sousuke raised a brow before asking "And what will you do after that" With a fierce look she stared off into the horizon looking at the Hokage's building. "I will become Hokage!" She said heading off into the village. "Determined aren't we. I'll hold ya too it, Ya better become Hokage or your sensei will be very dissapointed" He said with a smirk. Thinking to herself she thought "I Promise I'll find you Father and with this sword I'll make you pay"


----------



## Sumon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

“198, 199, 200.” Shinomori was saying as he finished doing push-ups. Actually he did about hundred push-ups. He cheated a lot with that stuff as he felt it was unnecessary stuff. Plus he was a bit lazy and wanted to get on much funnier stuff. 

Now Shinomori was training with a group. The group was full of academy students. Shinomori couldn’t think of a reason why he was still training with other academy students despite being a genin himself. He assumed it was because he wasn’t assigned to a team yet. But there was another reason. He wasn’t strong enough. The boy thought that he was the strongest genin from Hidden Cloud village, but he was wrong. He wasn’t anywhere near the strongest one. But no-one could blame him. He hasn’t seen other genins since he was attached to academy so much. And whoever said to him that he was weak, Shinomori would challenge him to a duel. 

First the group was told to practice their hand-to-hand abilities. But Shinomori was told to do something else since he was late to the training. He had to do exercise which other kids did before really fast. First the boy had to run 30 laps around academy. It was exercise to increase ninja’s stamina. From all the things Shinomori hated jogging the most. But it wasn’t because he was bored to run around like an idiot, but because he sucked at things which required stamina and he felt pain while running long distances. 

After mumbling for a minute Shinomori had started running. First 6 laps were easy and looked like a peace of cake… again! He felt the same way always. But the more laps he ran, the bigger pain he could felt in his chest. It was because his breathing was wrong. He used to skip breathing classes when he was an academy student, so those times are avenging him now. After 15th lap, the boy noticed that no-one was watching him, so he went to the tea house which was near the academy and bought a cup of tea. He sat near the table and started sipping his tea. While drinking the tea he became even more sweaty than he was before entering the tea house. After he finished his tea, he felt much better and was ready to continue his jogging. Shinomori left the tea house and ran 10 more laps around the academy. He didn’t run 5laps as he felt that teachers could have noticed that he spent too much on jogging.

He got back to the teachers and was given a free time. The teachers disbanded the group which trained together as they felt that students should train individually too. Shinomori left the academy and went to the streets of Kumo to find some friends. He didn’t plan on going back to academy today. He gave himself a day off.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 9, 2010)

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

One thing Lazlo despised about being an Inuzuka was waking up with some kind of fucking dog on your face. And when the particular dog that is drooling over your sheets is the gargantuan dog of your younger brother, it's clearly war. "FABIAN!" The huge dog on Lazlo's lap was quite clearly scared to death by this sudden screaming frenzy and shot off the bed like a catapulted stone and crashed into one of the walls of the small room with similar effect. Lazlo jumped up, dazed and still with the tiny remnants of a not-so-pretty dream in her head, grabbed a top and put it on, then marched out onto the corridor, blatantly disregarding the great brown mass of unconscious dog in her room.

"Storm! Here!" Lazlo knew that her little brother was scared terribly of her 'black berserker' (as she called Storm affectionally) and as any older sister should, she would take any opportunity to rub in the fact. Storm appeared in her door opening, clearly not pleased by being woken so early. A maniacal gleam lay in his eyes and his fur was ruffled. Lazlo laughed. Perfect. She waited until Storm was at her side and kicked open the door to her little brother's room. The kid was barely visible, only the unruly mop of hair that looked like it had been cut right out of his dog's fur showed up from under the sheets. "Hey Fabian" Lazlo said sweetly, and she watched her little brother stir a little bit.

"Storm, get him!" The huge black wolfdog jumped on Fabian, who woke with a shriek, turned his head and stared right into the jaws of the mighty monster. "Whaaaa-!" Lazlo laughed. Fabian rolled over and tried to get out from under the beast, but to no avail. "Lazlo! What the hell?" Storm growled. Fabian shrank back under his sheets. "How many times did I tell you not to let Roller out when you're sleeping?" Lazlo yelled at Fabian. "I woke up with the goddamn dog on my face again!" She turned around and called Storm off the bed. "Let's go Storm" She walked out of the room and slammed the door shut, closing out the angry mumbles of Fabian.

She was a ninja now. She could do whatever the hell she wanted. Like having Storm lie on Fabian for a full day. Or ride over the roofs of the village. Or demand food from random people. The possibilities were endless. Lazlo smiled. Today was the day real life started.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 9, 2010)

*Shibai...*

"O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo? Deny thy father and refuse thy name. Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love. And I'll no longer be a Capulet." Shibai stood in front of the full length mirror in her room as she recited the lines from one of her favorite plays. She clenched her hands tightly together over her heart, a small tear rolling down her cheek.

“You're going to be thinking 'Deny thy father' in a few if you don't get moving.” The voice was low and masculine causing her to whirl around in surprise.

“Doshi! Don't sneak up on me like that!” Shibai left a hand over her heart, exaggerating the fear that he had sparked. “Aren't you suppose to be off on a mission?” she bent over the bed grabbing a few things and her staff. 

“Yeah, but how could I not see my sister off on her first day of being a full fledged genin.” He smiled looking her over. “It took you long enough you know.” Doshi leaned against the door jam, his arms crossed.

“Oh stop it. If it was my first love...”

“You would have graduated long ago. I know.” He sighed and pushed away from the door and gave her a big hug. “You will do great and then one day you will be off to the movies. Right now you are a starlet in training.” Doshi gave her a squeeze and then a brotherly kiss on the forehead. “But, right now you will be hunted by our father if you don't get going.”

“Right! Thanks Doshi!” She gave him a quick kiss on the cheek and began to run out of the room before turning around and grabbing her staff again. “Almost forgot!” She sprinted out of the room with Doshi's deep laughter following her.

Down the stairs and she ran for the door. “Bye Mom! Bye Dad!” She called only to be grabbed by the back of the hair.

“You almost forgot your lunch.” A soft gentle voice spoke then the tension was released from her hair.

“Thanks Mom!” Shibai grabbed the box, gave her a quick kiss then bolted before her Dad came out and began one of his world famous lectures.

“Good luck!” Her mom shook her head then called again. “Break a leg!”  The young woman sped of enjoying the village as her first day out of the academy began.

“I need to remember to go by the theater.  Maybe I can get a small part in the next play.”  Shibai mused walking down the street.


----------



## Michellism (Nov 9, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Leaf Village*

"MORE PLEASE!" The young chunin called out as she finished her twentieth bowl of Ramen, She had been there all morning waiting for her new assigned team to gather and needless to say the owner at this point has regarded her as his favorite customer second only to the infamous Kayo.

"Coming right up!" He said as he slapped another bowl in her direction. Grabbing at the sides she quickly burned her hands "AAAHHHHH!! HOT HOT HOT!!!" Blowing on her hands she quickly shook off the feeling as she scarfed down another bowl, The pieces of noodles flying every which way.

Her Father had been estatic that his daughter had been promoted up a rank and was convinced that she was one step closer to being the Ninja Queen. (Though no official rank exists) Training her even harder, Hatsune began to master the Gear Second transformation she had unlocked over a year ago.

No her body felt almost natural in the state now, Her reaction time faster then ever before and best of all the physical tax had lessen greatly though the old injuries still sustained. She was urged only to use the Gear Second State if only necessary and thus focused on increasing her Taijutsu and Fire based Ninjutsu.

With her new skills under her belt Hatsune felt assured she could lead her team to victory. Smiling she ordered three more bowls as she waited for her team to arrive.


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

*Shell, Konohagakure*

Shell was tired. Long night she had, reading up on the History of Konohagakure. Konoha's history interested her to great depths. Wether it be from the legend of Jiraiya the Gallant, to the demise of the great Murdoch just 20 years ago.

She ate her morning miso soup, quietly and alone, as she pondered what today would be like. Would she talk with anyone today? Would anything change from yesterday? How are her new teamates?

She packed a spare jacket, basic first aid and a few ninja tools. It was almost like she was going on a mission, not just starting her first day in a genin team. This is the time where she should graduating, not starting. But just finishing her private academy training, she should be a year or so ahead. She was only put on a genin team as a requirement.

She soon set off. It wasn't a long walk. She lived not far from Konoha Bird Messenger Center, and that was just a hop, skip and jump away from the meeting place. She strolled past various landmarks, including Ichiraku Ramen, Konoha Hospital as well as her Grandmothers' home. Shell thought she may as well say hello to her, as she hasn't seen her in a good few weeks.

She walked up to the quaint little door and gave it a small knock. A short woman answered the door, immediatley greeting Shell with a warm hug.
'Hello my grandchild! How have you been!?' She smiled.
'Fine thank you. Just starting the Academy today...' Shell mumbled. It wasn't normal for Shell not to talk quietly, so of course her grandmother thought nothing of it.
'Ok well be on your way. Here, treat yourself after!' She reached into her apron pocket, pulling out some 900 Ryo. She handed it over, before sending Shell off with a kiss on the cheek.

Shell eventually arrived at the meeting place. She found it hard to fit in, with everyone talking in their groups about what they want to learn, teachers they hate already and doing the usual school stuff. Shell looked down to the floor, her vibrant blue hair turning a darker shade in the shadows of the tree.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2010)

*Ryuuji Uchiha/Uchiha district/ Konoha*

*"Not enough..."*a voice was heard  behind a house at the Uchiha district*"An enemy won´t wait till you get recovered"*the same voice said, then a little boy with black and white hair appeared flying towards the rear wall of the house which has engraved the Uchiha clan symbol on it"Ugh...I know, I know!"the boy shouted, barely dodging a shuriken which was about to hit his  face*"That´s all for today Ryuuji"*the same voice said, a black-haired man with a jounin uniform, his red eyes with 3 swirls what makes him to be recognized as an Uchiha"O-okay dad"he said still breathing hard, his dirty clothes and his sweating face can only mean that it was training day with his father.

Taking a bath and then changing his clothes he left the Uchiha district,"Damn, dad is too strict with me...but I shouldn´t complain I guess" with that he kept walking, he was supposed to meet his new team the leader was going to be a chuunin if he didn´t remember bad"What was the name?"he wondered taking his chin, arriving to the ramen stand he said"Uhm...excuse me, something here is a team leader?"he asked, looking at the people who was eating at the place.
---------------------------------------
*Makoto Nagi/Kumogakure*

_"Hey brat come here!!"_a man said as in the distance a blue-eyed, blond guy was running, actually he was smiling and talking apparently with himself"Hehehe...Why am i running anyway?"he asked, as a voice inside him answered to his question, the one who spoke was quite annoyed"Because you are an idiot who let a robber to get away with some stuff and you were confused with him...You should have just kicked his ass and now we wouldn´t be running because of this stupid matter""Oh yeah, now i remember hehehe"he said and jumped. reaching a roof top"That attitude of yours makes me to feel sick...better go train"the voice ordered, the guy just nodded and kept jumping from roof top on roof top.

Arriving to a cavern which was at the deepest part of the village he stopped there"I need to train all my jutsus?"he asked to the voice inside him"I guess the word 'all' shouldn´t be used by you right now, Makoto"the ice dragon said,"Why?""Because you only have 4!"Hyoryu answered as Makoto just laughed"Okay okay...then let´s start with Taijutsu!" with that he entered to the cave, it was something like his special place.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2010)

*Mist Country*


Akuba sat in the house. No electricity. No heating. No running water. Essentially it was just shelter and nothing else. She couldn't afford anything else. All money that she had 'acquired' was spent on food.

It was early morning and she sat, covered in blankets, shivering. She didn't mind. After years of this, she was now used to it. Her mind was still active, that was the main thing. If her mind was active she could go wherever she liked and be as warm and as satisfied as she pleased.

It was 5am. Still time before she met her team. It was time for a bath and breakfast. The large house echoed as she took steps across the empty rooms. She had sold everything except her books. She loved her books. People were nice in there. Kids were happy and the good person always won. It wasn't like that here. Or maybe it was. Maybe only good kids had a happy life.

'I'm not good. No-one wants me.' she said finishing her thought

She wandered around the empty Mist filled streets like a ghost. Some people were up and getting ready but the cold mist swallowed up the noise and hid her from their eyes. She headed for the river, which wasn't too far away, stripped off and took a bath in the freezing water. It helped her focus her mind. 

She was good, not bad. The world was evil. How could a world leave her alone like this? The universe she had created in her mind was so much better. Her mind imagined that the water was warm and that she had soap. Perhaps even shampoo! Her fingers ran through her grey knotted hair. It was short, she could cut it using her one kunai but it was messy. She didn't know what she was doing, only that she didn't like her hair in her face. 

Akuba took the old cloth that she called a towel and dried herself off. It was starting to smell and needed a wash too, but her stomach reminded her there were more urgent things to attend to. She didn't have time to catch and kill her own meat, which meant she had to steal from others. Not that she minded doing that but she knew that if she used it too many times then it would become suspicious. She would never beg for anything, something deep inside her told her not to.

After getting dressed in her tattered clothes, she walked to the store. She performed a Henge, transforming herself to some non-descript boy. The woman behind the counter looked at her with accusing eyes, following her each step as she filled her shopping basket. Akuba silently went to the counter and looked at the sign.

“The use of the shinobi will be heavily prosecuted.”

Akuba cared not. The worst they could do was kill her and at this rate she would die of starvation anyway. Her hands made the hand seal, but before the woman could do anything, she was already trapped in a genjutsu.

Her mind was replaying her worst fear as she fell to the ground screaming. Akuba walked out and disappeared into the mist and up a tree like some squirrel hoarding its find. She tore into the food almost immediately, not caring about taste. The use of two jutsu on an empty stomach was dangerous and had expended a lot of energy. She was feeling faint but managed to fight the looming unconsciousness. 

After 20minutes of eating whatever it was she had inhaled, she got out of her tree and made her way to the Academy to meet her team mates. She hoped none of them were chatty.


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 9, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey stepped out of the metalic construction that his family lived in, out into he downpour. Today it was lighter than usual, the water falling in bucketfulls, instead of sheets. He thought it was a good omen. Today he was joining his ninja team, and he felt nervous about it. He would rather just stay home with his mother and father, and not be a ninja. But if Amegakure needed him, he would lay down his life. Not out of any particular loyalty; it was just how Kinzey was.

What hurt the most was the fact that he wouldn't even be living with his parents anymore; he was unlikely to see them more often than once a month. He didn't plan to visit that much however, if at all. It would just hurt his parents more, seeing how he was dedicating himself to the life of a ninja. So he would stay away, to spare them the pain.

He was supposed to meet his team at the tallest tower in Amegakure, to meet their sensei and get their first mission. He didn't just feel nervous; he was quite scared. He had lived a very sheltered life, and the idea of meeting more people- 3, being more than double the number of people he had actually known-, people who might be cruel, or apathetic to him. Still, his own misgivings didn't matter. He would do it, and that was all that mattered.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 9, 2010)

*[Tenshi]*

She could hear patters, but of course she was use to this. It was Amegakure of course, and it had been raining there her whole life, why would it change now? As she slowly rose out of her bed she looked around the room. She noticed it was about as bland that it had been for the past few years, she needed to redecorate soon. But with that thought suddenly leaving her mind she walked over to a mirror. Her hair was pretty messy this morning, and she could tell that her throat was sore, she must have slept on her bed wrong last night. After grabbing a comb and brushing her hair she stared out the window, wondering if anything would pop up.

Finding herself now bored she yawned and got dressed for the day, she knew that she would have to look appropriate for what was happening today. Walking outside the door she noticed that her hair had already started to get wet, screaming good bye to her dad she took off running, into the raining streets of Amegakure. She remembered the meeting place she had been told to go to, the tallest tower of Amegakure.

She recalled that their old god use to live there. It was just a rumor of course. They still didn't know if he was still looking after them or not, but it had been a long time since they had received any sort of sign, which makes them worry, but they knew that they shouldn't do that to him, because if he was still there then they had nothing to worry about. Anyways this didn't really relate to Tenshi, except for all the stories that had been told to her when she was younger, although now she didn't know what to believe.

She theorized that the "god" of Amegakure was actually just a strong ninja, that eventually died of old age or something. Surprisingly she never believed in "gods" to say, even though one may say it is hypocritical since she had wings like an "angel" would. Again she just used logical thinking on what to judge of what use to happen, she wasn't saying that her theories were correct, just what made most sense to her.

Regardless of all this she did think it may be good luck of some sort to meet at the tower that their "god" use to be, or at least that is where rumors said he would be. She didn't really feel much of anything though when she heard, she would have been fine meeting at the academy, but instead they were meeting up at the tower, great, for her it's just a shorter walk, nothing more. She then noticed she was getting close to the tower, wondering how the other genin and the jonin would look like.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 9, 2010)

*Kayo - Konoha*

"Argh!"

Kayo yelled in her best pirate voice. She had been _'imitating'_ Ryoumo since she left her house that morning. As one might have guessed Kayo had gotten all sort of weird looks from people. Those who knew about Ryoumo's missing eye and Kayo's general attitude toward Uchiha's only shook their heads and grinned, while the others ignorant to all this simply stared at her like she was some crazy nut.

"Fifteen Failchiha's lead by a dead man's ghost
*Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!*

Eyes of the devil that all want to host
*Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!*"

She sung down the street at the top of her lungs as she jogged through the streets, jumped houses, and swung from various objects on the streets of Konoha. All the while, in the back of her mind, this was only just step one in her "Let Failchiha know their garbage" plan.

"Thanks to Hokage-sama's assistant. I have that's sure to get a gasp from her. I love sticking it to those stuck up clans!" She thought to herself as she began to stroll on by the Uchiha district of town.

_"I'm pretty sure Failyoumo left already which is way I'll do this!"_ Gathering all her leg strength Kayo jumped into the air landing on a nearby buidling. It was one of the rather tall ones located by a bridge that allowed people to cross the river that flowed through the leaf village. Then gathering all the air she could in her lungs Kayo bellowed out.

"ARGH! I AM THE ONE EYED FAILCHIHA RYOUMO! PRINCESS OF THE STICK UP MY ASS BRIGADE!"

She was sure this would get her attention.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 10, 2010)

*Atomsk in Amegakure*

The soft pitter patter of the rain dulled his boredom. Floating Iron sand flowed through the air past him. Making weird or funny shapes as he waved his hand they turned into stars that floated above him. "Ahh..." Laying back against the cold cement, the young boy looked up at the pipe littered ceiling. "Of all people to send here...why did I have to get the short end of the stick. Sunagakure befriending Amegakure. Who would've thought." 

Rolling around abit he looked out at the dark, gray clouds that this country was known for. Pressing his hand against the ground he stood up and walked towards the balcony and threw his hood up. The rain bounced off his poncho that he usually wore in Suna. Pretty useful thing actually. It protected him from the sandstorms in his country and now protected him from the rainy climate here. "Well at least it isn't as hot as it was in Suna. Alot cooler for damn sure." Walking out onto the balcony he eyeballed the entire village. He was held up on the tallest tower in the Rain village. "Whelp. At least I'm early." The iron sand floated as it did earlier then crashed into each other and made a small pile on the ground.

Thinking back to a few days ago he was just walking down the streets of Suna as usual. People here and there, whispered in hushed voices. A few words were just, barely audible. Most of them were maniac, mass murderer, but some were survivor or hero. Atomsk didn't show any sign of liking or disliking these terms either way. He just did what he had to and make it to his house and pack. Since the Kazekage just told him of his new mission that would strengthen relations with other villages. "Well out of the fire and straight into the frying pan, would be the right phrase for my situation."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Wasabi, Konoha*

"Breakfast is ready" Wasabi's mom shouted and brought back him to the reality. The boy was still lying in his bed and thinking about tonight's dream. "I'll be up in a minute" He answered to his mom as he raised up from his bed and went to the kitchen wearing his pajama. The boy had a pasta and a cup of coffee for the breakfast. He was eating pasta without ketchup or anything, he hated it. And despite his young age, he drank coffee really a lot. He was a totally different kid compared to others who were eating everything with sauces or something like that.

After he finished his breakfast, Wasabi went to the bathroom, took a shower, brushed his teeth and got back to his room. The boy dressed up and was looking at the mirror. "Today is a big day" He started talking to himself. "Today I am meeting my team." Wasabi continued with confidence. However his next words weren't so confident: "I hope there won't be any of those kids who were making fun of me back at the academy." Then Wasabi took his forehead protector and put on his forehead. "But I should not be afraid of them. I am a ninja now and I am pretty sure they failed to graduate due to their bad attitude. After 5 more minutes of talking to himself he left his room and eventually his house. 

Wasabi was whistling while walking to his team meeting place. But on his way there he saw a few kids whom he refered to as "The assholes". They were the worst kids and were 2 years older then Wasabi. Quickly the boy hid under a shop and looked around to see if the assholes didn't notice him. "Thank God" Wasabi said as the assholes were standing in one place and talking, making Wasabi think that they didn't notice him. The boy took another route and continued walking to the academy. 

But suddenly the same kids came out of nowhere and surrounded Wasabi. "Look at that, it's our sushi boy"; "What a surprise" ; "Why you are so green? Did you eat too much wasabi?" The kids were saying as they were pushing Wasabi around like a doll. Wasabi's legs started shaking as he didn't know what to do next. The area where the boy and the assholes were was kind a creepy because there wasn't any single people around.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bagunotoko Aburame*

Her team captain was supposed to be a loudmouth Akimichi who hated Uchiha's. Just great to have to meet your team in twenty minutes and know nothing more than that. The leader had even failed in coming up with a meeting place, the effect being that Bagunotoko was aimlessly wandering around, hoping for a chance meeting with her new team. The chance was minuscule and she knew it, but she had no better ideas so for now, it would have to suffice. 

Her habit of talking in herself in stressful situations was having the time of it's life. She had never been so stressed on the academy, and as a result, random shards of thought were escaping her mouth at all time, drawing strange looks from the people around. Bagunotoko plainly ignored them. I don't know where she is... Where would an Akimichi be if they didn't say they'd be anywhere else... If I where an Aki... Ooooooh, food... Maybe she's at Ichiraku's... or the BBQ... or ehm... or... Wind Country. I heard they have good food in the Wind Country. I hope my leader is not there, because then I should've gone away far earlier... I'll check Ichiraku's and the BBQ first, I think, and after that go to the Wind Country. Yes. Yes, plan. Awesome plan, Bagu.

She congratulated herself with the smart idea and turned around. Ichiraku's was the other way. She was quite sure she would find her new sensei at either Ichiraku's or the BBQ, but if not, well, she'd never been to the Wind Country before, and there was no way in hell she would be somewhere else if not at Ichiraku's or the BBQ. She was, after all, an Akimichi. Just as Bagunotoko rounded the corner a incredibly loud scream tore trough the sky and into her ears. Like everyone, she turned around to see what the commotion was all about, and like everyone, she saw the lone figure of a girl on one of Konoha's highest towers. And like everyone, she received the message.

Bagu smiled and turned back on her tracks once again. The girl on the tower must be either her new sensei or this rumored Ryoumo Uchiha who'd lost a bet, but for all she had heard of the Uchiha princess she was not one to lose a bet (or even to take one), so the chances of her being her new sensei were quite big. And if it was the Uchiha princess, she might just know where to find this Akimichi. Bagu yelped of joy and jumped into a sprint, running towards the tower. She could feel the bugs inside her buzzing excitingly. "Don't worry buddies, you'll get your fun soon. Unless we have to do a boring mission of course. I know of some people who got such a boring mission as first one, that they quit being a ninja right away. I hope our mission won't be that boring..."

She arrived at the foot of the tower and started jumping up, barely making every level but not hindered at all by the prospect of falling to death. She was actually, seriously, far too hyped to even think about the possibility. Another floor. Would her new sensei have an eyepatch? She thought eyepatches were cool. Another floor. Maybe she was a sword-user. Wouldn't that be awesome? Another floor. She was ready for the 'don't-care' attitude all the great shinobis seemed to have. Another floor. What kind of clan was the Akimichi anyway? She'd forgotten all but that they liked food. Another floor... Bagunotoko tumbled from the sky and landed flat on her face. There hadn't been another floor, but she'd been too lost in thought to realize it. Before her stood a slightly older girl with a big grin on her pretty face. 

"Hello... Are you my new sensei? I'm Aburame Bagunotoko. But everyone calls me just Bagu..." A good introduction. Bagu smiled. Time for questions. "If you are my new sensei, who are the other people on the team going to be? Will they be amazing, or just genin too? I don't like to feel alone in a group, I hope they're genin... Why do you hate Uchiha's so much? There was another guy in my class who did, but he was scary and big and had a big hair-thing on his head and was older than all the others. Do you know him? Have you met him and talked about the hate for Uchiha? He smokes. Do you smoke, sensei? Why are you on such a tall building? Why didn't you specify a meeting place? Is this a test? Did I make it? Did I make the test?" Bagu looked up at the girl expectantly, sincerely expecting an answer to all her questions. After all, this was someone she would see a lot, the first sign of an exciting new life.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

“Hmm, where should I go?” Shinomori wondered as he was walking through Kumo’s streets. “Should I go outside the village? After all I’m not a student anymore, I’m genin now. Or should I just go back to academy?” Shinomori was asking himself what to do even though he knew what he was going to do. 

“Hey kid!” A man in chuunin vest shouted. “What are you doing here at a time like this? Why aren’t you in the academy?” Shinomori felt a little offended. He was a genin and not an academy student. Although he still was attending academy trainings, but it didn’t mean he actually had to go to academy. He could go whenever he wanted. “I’m a genin! I don’t have to go to academy anymore.” Shinomori answered rudely. He didn’t care that the man was at least chuunin. “Then where is your headband?” The man continued questioning him. And Shinomori didn’t like that. “Why do you care? I can do whatever I want.” The boy was really rude. He didn’t act like himself. Maybe he was tired of being in the village and not seeing an outside world. 

“Fine, just don’t be mad.” The man in chuunin vest said as he started going. And then Shinomori came up with an idea. He wanted to prank that man. “No one gets unharmed after fucking with me” Shinomori said and an evil grin appeared on his face. He was totally overreacting. The man was just wondering and didn’t want anything bad for Shinomori. But boy didn’t feel the same way. So Shinomori started following the man in vest.

First the man started running around Kumo village. “Haha. what a pathetic fat ass. And he calls himself a ninja? Even I, just graduated genin can keep up with him.” Shinomori was mocking the man. They were running for about 30minutes until the boy got totally worn out. Then the man stopped and went to the ramen shop. Shinomori followed him and started waiting outside the shop. He decided to wait on the roof so he climbed the ladder and was already on another building’s roof, which was next to the ramen shop. Shinomori was looking at the ramen shop all the time. However the more time he spent watching it, the more tired he became. 

One hour passed, still nothing. And when the second hour started ticking, the boy jumped from the roof and entered the ramen shop. Surprisingly, there wasn’t any customer. “What the hell?” Shinomori thought. But he was quickly interrupted by ramen seller: “Hey, boy, here is your bowl. The man paid for it and said to give it to you together with this note.” Ramen seller said as he gave a note to the boy. “Woohoo, free ramen.” Those were only three words which came to his mind after he was served the ramen. The boy started eating and as he read the letter. It was saying: “_Enjoy your ramen. It is your prize for your training”_ The boy realized that he was the one who was fooled. The man made Shinomori to train via very strange way. “Damn.” The boy said as he finished reading the note. He was the one who got prank’d. But at least the boy trained a little and got free ramen.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha
Market District; Konohagakure*

Ryoumo continued on her way, it would be the first time she would actually lead a team and to her surprise actually felt a bit nervous. The smells of different meats being cooked filled the air as she entered the market districts. The stationed merchants rubbed their palms together imagining the type of money the Princess of the Uchiha Clan would hold as they began to shelf their best product outward.

Looking around and turning down numerous offers from the merchants she finally came across a shish kabob stand. Buying six in total she discarded the meat into the nearby trash can much to the merchants horror who when nobody was looking dug out the meat dusted it off and threw it back unto the grill. Ryoumo was only interested in the sticks as she tucked them away in her ninja pouch.

All in all it was a pretty normal day until a piercing voice hit her ears. It was one that belonged to the disgusting putrid and morbidly obese clan of the akimichi. Her nerves quickly shot up as her blood boiled, All these years of knowing her and Ryoumo had yet to nullify the effect her voice had on her.

"ARGH! I AM THE ONE EYED FAILCHIHA RYOUMO! PRINCESS OF THE STICK UP MY ASS BRIGADE!" Kayo screamed out at the top of her lungs, Certain akimichi members laughed while Uchiha clan members looked on with disgust shouting profanities at the girl. Ryoumo looked up to the girl who stood atop a pretty tall building which had the movie poster for "The Ninja Network", A film about a scrawny ninja who had failed his days as a genin and decided to make a site called "Facescroll".

Much to everyones surprise it caught like wild fire, Ryoumo herself didn't have one but her idiot sensei Sousuke had pumped over a thousand pictures into his and would update his every 5 seconds. A very annoying effect of the brain washing website. Grabbing one of the nearby shish kabob Ryoumo chucked it at Kayo aiming for the self made blind fold. "BITCH!" Ryoumo yelled out as the sharp stick flew towards her like a senbon needle. Ryoumo knew it would be more then enough to get her attention.

*Rukia Ruuta*
*Balcony; Konohagakure*

_"The butterflies dance bleeding colors of the rainbow rippling in the air like water"_

Rukia had finished her poem dotting the page with a triumph dot. It had taken her all morning to bring to words what she had seen in a dream. It had been an entire year and yet Rukia still felt the same feeling of emptiness when she had been told her older brother had died on a mission. In weakness she had spent a night with Sousuke which brought only a momentary second of comfort. 

She had occupied herself with her work taking on missions non stop until finally her fatigue caught up with her forcing her to be hospitilized for an entire month. Minori had offer her some concilation having known the pain she was going through and gave her some time off. Spending her time in the Kumogakure mountains she had met a wandering sage of Mutaan who told her of his journey to forever leave love.

She had gained wisdom from the time spent with the sage and finally returned to the leaf village. As she waits for her assigned team to come see her, Rukia recites the first paragraphs to her favorite book "Where I left my Memories" by Yoshida Kantaro from the wind country.

"A cold, harsh rain befalls the city. I find myself huddled over my desk again, I haven't slept in weeks... not since she left. The wine I bought for us that night just sits there, the ice has long since melted. I was going to propose to her... going to. She told me she had other things to tend to. ..."heh" I try to close my eyes..."

That first paragraph still speaks volumes to her as if it were the first time she was reading it. Looking up the Sun returns to its shell of clouds as Rukia awaits her genin.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 10, 2010)

*Kayo*

"BITCH!" 

The voice that resonated with the word wasn't music to Kayo's ears at all, no, it was more like nails on a chalkboard. Her prime target for this little adventure she was on that caused her to make even more enemies that usual, had finally reared her head. Now what would probable make Ryoumo's blood boil to the point of wanting to kill the Akimichi, would instead give Kayo one of the greatest laughs of her life.

"ARGH! My dear Failchiha. You've arrived!"

She yelled from atop the building to the ground below. Though what she hadn't expected was the deadly fast and accurate she had thrown at her. The senbon (so she thought) soared through the air as if it was a missile locked on to it's target.

"Whoa." Kayo caught the 'senbon' just inches away from her wrapped up eye. "A shish kabob...really?" The thought of her being attacked by food was just simply hilarious, but what wasn't hilarious was how close it came to hitting her. _"Her accuracy is much better than before. I guess all that training she was rumoured to be going through was true."_ Kayo thought to herself as she took a bite of the food.

_"Not bad."_

With that she jumped from atop the building doing a flip or two in the process and gracefully landed 4 feet in from Ryoumo. The two now stood face to face. The Uchiha princess was clearly pissed off as Kayo put on a smug smirk and began waving her hook around. "It's been awhile since I've seen you. So be truthful Failchiha...how'd you like my impression? I say it's pretty spot on. Though a tad bit insensitive talking about the family that abandoned you I must admit and not to mention."

Kayo proudly pointed to the eye patch she was wearing. It was neatly crafted with a very deep azure color to it. Though the most amazing thing was probable how detailed the Uchiwa fan in the middle of the eyepatch was with rinestoned dottoed along the edges. Though to counter balance wearing anything Uchiha related the bandages that they patch covered had Failchiha written all over it.

"Pretty damn good work I do." 

*THE HOT HEADED KUNOCHI'S MEET!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2010)

*Makoto Nagi/ Kumo*

"Use your legs...Not your hands,your legs!"Makoto jumped, dodging a big rock which was about to fall over him"Fool, i said use the legs to destroy the rocks, but you keep using your hands!" Hyoryu scolded him inside his mind, makoto´s Taijutsu skills weren´t bad at all but he has to improve a lot"C´mmon, C´mmon...I destroyed the most of them anyway"Makoto answered smiling"But it could have been easier using your feet and legs to do it brat"the dragon replied inside his mind as Makoto laughed a bit"Hehehe...maybe but I guess i should continue with...Ninjutsu!" the blond guy said, Hyoryu only sighed , Makoto takes the problems too lightly" You should take it easy Ya know? you could have a heart attack"Makoto said"You´re such a...I can´t have a heart attack, i´m a bijuu!"Hyoryu said desperated by the boy´s attitude"Better don´t activate another trap, remember that they are only for your Taijutsu training"Makoto just nodded.

After some minutes of rest, Nagi stood up,"okay, first..."using a couple of hand seals he replaced his body with a rock though he slipped and didn´t finished the technique too well, going directly to the ground at mid way"Ouch...no problem, no problem".


----------



## Cjones (Nov 11, 2010)

*Amegakure - Market District*

The endless rain. The endless pouring rain. That is what plagued Amegakure since it's founding. Though their was one time a long time ago that the depression rainfall, the rainfall that gave everyone the impression that Amegakure was crying for the wounds her people had suffered, suddenly stopped one day. 

Though, no one believes it. The endless rain that never seemed to cease had one day stopped completely? To the more logical thinkers it sounded like nothing more than a fairy tale told to kids. While those who wished to see her, Amegakure, stop crying believe in the tale and hope to one day witness the miracle themselves.

*Ding*

"Welcome to *Ryo's Recreational Shop of Win*. What can I do for you?" A fairly young masked woman greeted from behind the counter. As the name says Ryo's shop was basically a craft shop. The shop was fairly large, able to hold 30 full grown people at one time. The shop mainly sold knick-knacks of different kinds mostly made of origami, crafts, model buildings, and an assort of other leisurely things.

"It's just me Ryo. I've come to pick up the custom made sign-in books for my families inn." The young woman asked as she approached the counter.

"Ah Yukiko! I thought you had forgetten about them. They've been here for the last week or so." Ryo spoke as she headed toward the back of her shop. 

"Well it's been a pretty busy week and not to mention I've been training to take over the family inn." She said with a sigh as she leaned up against the counter.

"The Amagi Inn. It's pretty much the treasure of this country and it doesn't hurt that its a hot springs inn either. The Amagi Inn is undoubtly made of win indeed." Ryo spoke as she handed over Yukiko's items. "Thanks Ryo, you always do such good work." Yukiko payed for the books and was on her way to leave before she was stopped by Ryo.

"Don't forget to take the slip out of the bird." Ryo reminded as she pointed to the small origami bird statue next to her. The statue had different kind of words written on paper that would define someone.

"Elegant...me?" Yukiko pondered as she looked at the slip of paper. "You always seem to get those. No suprise considering how nice and pleasant you are Yukiko." Yukiko just grinned as the two exchanged their goodbyes and she left on her way.

"Which reminds me." Placing he hand out on the counter paper began to flow down her arm in droves. Quickly they began to form into three birds, each with a message in their mouths. "I told them I would meet them at the tower, but I can't leave the shop at the moment." Ryo thought to herself.

The message's read: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry guys! We can't meet at the tower. It'll be far more convenient to meet at my shop. You can't miss it. It's about 6 blocks from the tower and in big dark gold letters a sign says: *Ryo's Recreational Shop of Win*. I'll see you there!

Your sensei,
Ryo




With that finished Ryo sent her messages on their way as she went on to finish her work.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 11, 2010)

*Atomsk*

Throwing back the his poncho's cowl as he re-entered the small room he noticed something off in the distance. A little fluttering white shape against the horizon. In the pit of his stomach he could just feel it was ill news, he could just feel the frustration already building. As the small bird shaped object soared against the rainfall it flew ever so closer to its destination. "Ehh...how much you bet they can't make it." 

As the bird soared into the dry room, it flapped its tiny white wings till the animal like object landed. Quickly swiveling its head toward the boy it hopped toward him and stopped just feet away. It's joints, features and the like melted into various sheets of tiny paper. Joining together once again it appeared as a small letter. Sighing, Atomsk bent over and scrapped his fingers against the concrete, picking up the paper. Opening it he read with such low hopes.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry guys! We can't meet at the tower. It'll be far more convenient to meet at my shop. You can't miss it. It's about 6 blocks from the tower and in big dark gold letters a sign says: Ryo's Recreational Shop of Win. I'll see you there!

Your sensei,
Ryo 




"Humph. Convenient..." Throwing his head back he stared up at the ceiling as his frustration rose even more into annoyed mood. Shaking his head he pointed his palm toward the small pile of iron sand. The sand quivered and slid toward him. Raising into the air it disappeared into his sleeve, depositing into a few deep pockets that were hidden inside. Folding up the paper he shoved the note into his pocket and trekked down the nearby stairs. "Very convenient. I've came here earlier to seem pretty punctual and reliable. But now I have to go out of my way to meet at another location that just HAD to happen at the last second...What luck I have."  Throwing his cowl back up he slid both of his hands into the side pockets on the poncho, rubbing against the note inside.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 11, 2010)

Keigo

The alley which they were in was dark and part of the growing shanty town within Konoha. Since the peaceful age had begun, people recognised that the Fire country was filled with more opportunity. The population swelled with both immigration and existing citizens having more kids. The balance was still holding firm and the poor here wewr not as bad as some places, however the breaking point was fast approaching an it was enonugh for Zatarionism to make an unexpected comeback.

"And so the divine light shall shine upon thee. Submit to the wisdom of Zatorionism and you will want for nothing." A woman knelt at the feet of 4 priests all holding their hands out as if to bless her. Her eyes shone with hope as she nodded. She would follow whatever the hell they wanted in order to feed her children.

"Yes yes! I submit to your will. Please just help my family." she pleaded desperately. They nodded benevolantly and led her to the church. It was a beautiful structure with stained glassed windows and scenes of angels. 

"They will protect you from now on." one hooded man said. She nodded.

"I...submit to your teachings.."

Keigo walked out from the group and looked at her with a smile. "Of course my child," his deep voice soothed, "however you must go through some...trials first."

The other four knelt to the ground, bowing their heads. The woman did the same, then looking up.

"T..trials? Yes. Of course.." she said hesitantly

"We need to know that you are serious about joining us. We only look after those with purity in their hearts. Any impurity must be extracted."

"Extracted?" she said, her heart beating faster. They were kneeling to a boy, around 15. He was smiling but his eyes said something quite different.

"Yes. We believe that in order to rid ourselves of the impurity we must have the strength of mind to discipline ourselves. Our crimes are great and accumulate like black tar around our hearts." he said putting his hand on her head and then coaxing her up to her feet. The others followed suit. 

"You have stolen from others haven't you?" Keigo asked.

"It was only to feed.." she started, Keigo hushed her.

"You have stolen from others haven't you?" he asked again, a little more forcefully this time.

"Y-yes."

"You have taken from anothers plate and used it to feed yourself. This is a crime. You are impure." he handed her a whip. "50 lashings on your back. You will do this yourself."

"Wh-what?" she asked slightly horrified. The whip was a brutal one and one which would lacerate her flesh. They stood around her and watched expectantly.

"You...you can't be serious...?"

"A mothers love is truly wonderful." Keigo said "What would a mother do to protect her children?"

She looked around and saw her two boys being ushered into the church. They looked happy as they were eating apples and bananas. She looked back at the priests. 

"Y-yes." she said with steely determination. "Please take them somewhere else.."

"Naturally." Keigo motioned to the other priests and they left. She stripped off her rags and gripped the whip tightly. She began striking herself over and over. She cried out in agony but was encouraged to carry on. Soon blood dripped onto the cold stone floor but still she continued.

After 10 grueling minutes she was done and fell to the ground in tears, clasping her hands and pleading to Keigo. "Please. Please take care of them."

"Of course we will my child." he stroked her hair, "However I believe you want your children to join this church too. You have only atoned for your own sins." he gave her back the whip. "50 more for each child you want to save."

"No! Please!" she shook at the thought and almost screamed in pleading. 

"If you do not do it yourself, then we shall administer the punishment to your children."

Her eyes widened in utter horror. Her eyes darted around, trying to find an alternative but she couldn't. The whip was thrust back into her hands. She clenched her teeth and grabbed it. She stood, closed her eyes and continued her self torture. The men smiled. Keigo nodded solemly

It took almost an hour, after which her broken body was taken and healed by the resident medical shinobi who had been converted too. As promised they were taken in, given a roof over their head, a warm bed and regular meals.

Keigo sighed in contentment. Another succesful recruitment. However now he had to go and advance his shinobi skills. He took the flash gauntlets and fitted them to his legs and hands. He walked to the training ground. Perhaps this would be like the Crusades of the ages past. He would convert as many people as he could on his travels. He would save them all. 

He approached and saw his new team members

"Glory to Zatarionism, friends. I am Keigo and hope very much that we can become friends." he said smiling.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 11, 2010)

*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

“That was one delicious bowl of ramen” Boy said as he left the ramen shop. He was really happy. But suddenly his face mood had changed like a sun hides when the storm comes. “But what should I do now? It should be an evening already, but I don’t want to get home yet.” The boy thought as he was walking through a strange street. The whole street was full of various shops such as pet shop, clothes shop, barber shop and anymore. 

And then the boy saw something interesting. On one building’s window the boy saw a sign: “Come here and find out everything about your future for only 20ryos.” Shinomori didn’t believe in that stuff, but he decided to give it a shot. He also had an idea that maybe he will get it for free considering luck was on his side today: he got a day off from academy training and got a free ramen. 

So Shinomori did just like he had said, he opened the doors and entered that building. A nice smell caught his nose and his eyes were blinded for a second by mirrors on every corner. “Hello, young man.” A noise from other room came. “Welcome to my place. I am a fortune teller and I will tell your future today.” An old woman said. She was around 60years old and had a little overweight. Her hair was grey and she could move only with a stick.

“Sit right there” The woman said as she showed where Shinomori should’ve sat with her hand. Shinomori sat to the round table and so did the old woman besides Shinomori. The first impression of Shinomori for the old woman was kind a bad. She didn’t like boy very much due to his scar on face, his strange piercings which reminded her something similar to voodoo dolls and his eyes looked evil. 

“Give me your hand” The old woman said as she put on the table hers. Shinomori did like the woman said. Then the woman grabbed his arm and started drawing on it with her finger. Then she closed her eyes and kept silent for a moment.

But suddenly she fell from the chair backwards and a heavy sound could have been heard even from the outside. “Are you all right?” Shinomori was trying to say as she saw what happened to the woman. But he was interrupted before even finishing his sentence by the woman. “Monster! Monster!” She started shouting so loud that people from the outside came next to the building’s window and started starring through it. “Get out of there, you monster! I don’t want you to bring chaos into my house like you are going to do to this village. Get out!” She was shouting with a horrified face and tried to push the boy out of her house with a stick. 

The boy quickly left the house and was outside. There he was greeted by gazing people’s eyes. They were starring at the boy like at the demon. Shinomori started feeling really awkward. He dashed through the buildings and wasn’t anywhere near that place anymore. 

The next day she went to the same street and wanted to ask the same woman what the hell he did. But he found out that the house in which his future was seen by the old woman was already empty and a sign on its window was saying “Sold!” And when Shinomori was about to leave that area, he heard a few people talking. “Did you know? Yesterday fortune-teller saw a monster in one kid around 14years old. She said she saw a monster which reminded a blue cat with evil blue eyes destroying Hidden Cloud village. And eventually that monster turned to the fortune-teller and was about to slash he to pieces. True story… Yesterday she sold her house and moved out immediately burning all her stuff before.” The kid was shocked. “The kid they were talking about... Was that me?” He was asking himself slowly as he lost his consciousness and fell on the ground.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 11, 2010)

*Konoha. Kagami*

Kagami had arrived. And she announced it

“Kagami! Has arrived!” she yelled behind her sensei, her head held high, her finger pointed to the sky and her other hand on her hip. This was the pose of champions!

She peered over the shoulder of the woman who had 20 empty bowls infront of her. Kagami looked at the bowls, then back at her, at the bowls then back at her.

“Wait. So you're telling me, you ate all that. And you're not obese?! You and I are destined to be mortal enemies unless you tell me the secret to this feat. I swear if you say you have a fast metabolism then I'm...I'm...” Kagami was flustered and in a rant

“You know how hard I have to work to keep this body?! Not only that but look at this!” Kagami grabbed her breasts. “B cup! Freaking B cup! My moms got DD! Where's the justice! All the fat I put on goes straight to my freaking ass and thighs. Why can't they go to my chest?! Why?! Why???!!!” Kagami fell to the ground and hit her fist.

She sat, utterly dejected. “This is a wonderful day. My hair got all messed up by my dad using his stupid wind jutsu, then I meet little miss gorgeous with a nice body, chowing down on 20 bowls of freaking ramen. Look at what I have for lunch!”

Kagami showed Hatsune the broccolli, carrots and peas. “I want a pizza!” she cried.

It was just then she noticed the Uchiha. She looked at him and smiled sweetly. “Tuna and sweetcorn. Or maybe chicken with BBQ sauce! What's your favourite?” she asked


*Mist. Akuba*

Akuba watched a young girl saying hello to everyone. Everyone. Her eyes were so bright and she was so happy. She probably had a loving family, but she would soon see that they were poison, just like everyone else. Sharing the same blood means nothing. Akuba looked at her clothes, comparing them to hers. Akuba's were tattered, dark, and old. Hers were bright and new. She had lovely hair. She probably had a hot shower this morning and used soap. She didn't have to steal her breakfast. 

Akuba would hate her, but her emotions had been utterly dulled. She found no use for them, they created things like desire, jealousy, self pity. She had no room for such things, she only needed her training and her mind, so she looked on at the happy girl with the same dead eyes she looked at everything.

They appeared to be headed the same direction. Akuba slowed her pace so that she would fall further behind. This girl, she continued to say hello to everyone, most thought her to be strange but they all gave an awkward smile towards her, often looking around and staring. No one paid attention to Akuba. She prefered it that way.

They arrived at the meeting place. The energetic one turned to face Akuba who averted her eyes. She wanted nothing to do with her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ryuuji Uchiha/Konoha*

He was still looking around, suddenly a girl called his attention, it wasn´t because she was pretty or had a nice body, what called his attention was an amount of around 20 bowls of ramen next to her, actually it was interesting because she didn´t seem to be fat. Ryuuji also noticed a white-haired girl, with some vegetables, was that really a lunch.He wondered about it till the white-haired girl who looked a little older than him gave him three options of food and asked which was his favorite, he instantly answered"chicken with BBQ sauce of course, though sweetcorn tastes good too"taking his chin to think about it, he shook his head, it really doesn´t matter.

"So...are you both members of the team?"he asked smiling, something rare in an Uchiha, since they usually look down on the others even without knowing them"Ya know, i´m supposed to meet them here"he said and ordered a bowl of ramen, he preffers the meat but well anything was better than the white-haired girl´s lunch.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 11, 2010)

*Akemi/Jade/Kumogakure*

The young bronze skinned kunoichi sat at her desk zooming through the mountains of papers before her. It had been a rough couple of weeks for the Cloud village. Mostly due to the fact the Damiyo of the country keep butting into the villages business suddenly. She'd normally never hear a word from him, but now he was it coming to her mansion or sending letters every other week. Something was up, but she didn't know what.

 The mountainous stacks of paper work sat before her was now finished as she reclined back in her chair and let out an audible sigh.

"Is something wrong my young Akemi? Your much to young to be sighing like that" Jade teased drinking tea an act that she enjoyed to no end "Come, have a cup of tea with me...it'll calm your nerves". Akemi stared at the Sage briefly before rising out of her chair and walking over to her long time companion. "Thanks...Jade-sama" Akemi said softly taking the already made cup of tea. There was a brief silence between the two before Akemi finally decided to speak.

"It's hard being the Raikage..." She said tiredly as she look down into her cup. "After the pervious Raikage was killed and the almost complete and utter destruction of the Hidden Cloud Village by Ultimecia I've had to struggle to unite the country. I've tried my best, but still not all of the people think fondly of me, and then to make matters worse is the cloaked man that you engaged in battle over a year ago". Jade listened intently to the young woman’s concerns as she continued drinking from her cup.

Everything she had said was indeed the truth. Though Akemi was sought to be picked to be the next Raikage she was thrust into the position prematurely with the destruction of cloud and the death of the pervious Raikage. Many thought that she was much to young to be Raikage and that she would lead them further down the past of destruction so she was immediately looked down upon. Even after holding off the tailed beast in order for him to be sealed and placed inside a host many still thought little of her. "So...have you found out anything about the man I met in battle in the land of rice patties?" Jade asked curious.

This was followed by another long sigh as Akemi stood up from the table and looked out the window. "I haven't learned much, but the little information that I have found out is more than enough to worry me". Jade listened closely very interested in what she had to say. "From what little my sources have told me...their base is set up somewhere here...in this country".



Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Kumogakure*
> “The kid they were talking about... Was that me?” He was asking himself slowly as he lost his consciousness and fell on the ground.



"Wake up! Yo kid, can you hear me? I said wake up!" A female voice called out to the young boy. Realizing just yelling to try and stir him was working it was time to try another approach.

Picking the kid up and heaving him over her shoulder the young woman walked over to a nearby barrel of water she had been carrying. _"Raikage's going to be so pissed when she finds out, but I gotta wake him up one way or another."_ She thought to herself.

Gently laying the boy on the ground she lifted the entrie barrel and non-chalantly dumped it on the kid, completely drenching him head to toe.

"I said wake the hell up!"

((OOC: This is my jonin for Kumo))


----------



## Chaos (Nov 12, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

The smoke slowly drafted up towards the sky. Ukeireru sat against the wall of a small corridor named Gato Lane, named after some deceased businessman of a long time ago. He deeply inhaled the smoke from his cigarette and stared forward into the grey corridor wall, though his mind was not at that place at all. It had drifted off to the fight he had had earlier. He had fought three kids he had known for years, three kids he himself had raised under his doctrine of hate against the system and the clans. And now he'd fought them. Simple reason being that he had become a part of the system he'd told them about. Part of the war- and moneymachine.

He got up. No sense in lamenting his decision now. It was already too late. His life was chosen. He would live the life of a shinobi until he had the power to change this goddamn world. And to start that, he might just as well go meet his new team. It'd be one hell of a start not to come on the first meeting. He'd probably be sent back to the academy for that. Ukeireru sighed. He detested rules and being on time. But he'd break all that just for the first meeting, just because he was curious who is in his team anyway. Well, on time. He was already late. Ukeireru walked out from Gato Lane and onto Konoha's main road. 

His shoulder still hurt like hell from running into that wall, but Ukeireru shrugged it away. Showing a weakness was far worse than just having it. Every single enemy would immediately take advantage of it if he showed the pain in his shoulder. If he didn't let them know, however, they'd never know what to aim for. He threw away the butt of his cigarette and kicked it out with his boots. He immediately lit a new one. He needed some extra rest integrating in his number one hate. The mohawk on his head happily bobbed with his steps. The thing never ceased to call attention from everyone around. Ukeireru liked it, especially when the people 'stealthily' looking at him shrank back under his murderous gaze. 

He stopped before Ichiraku's and pulled open the curtain hanging before it. Inside was a curious gathering of people, but three immediately drew his attention. The first was a girl sitting at the counter, stark blue hair and more than twenty empty ramen bowls stacked around the one she was currently emptying in her mouth. The two others were both paying attention to this girl, but she clearly thought the ramen were more interesting. One was a girl who looked at least as old as he was, long grey hair, and clearly needing attention of the ramen eater, if screaming and jumping around was any indication.

Ukeireru smiled, the bitter kind of smile one casts when someone compels you to smile to a person you want to wring the life out of with your own hands. Well, those feelings weren't too far from the spot. The other boy that had called his attention and was expectantly staring at the blue-haired girl (though now he had switched into conversation with the excitable grey-haired girl) was something Ukeireru despised. An Uchiha. The logo burned brightly on his back. Ukeireru spat on the ground. Of course. His team didn't only have to conclude some big clan fuckhead, it had to be one of the King Fuckheads. 

He took another long draw of his cigarette (the guy behind the counter looked at him menacingly, but decided not to say anything back after Ukeireru gave him a look back) and stepped in on the group. "Is this my team?" He let his eyes glide over the three again, casting a particularly murderous gaze to the Uchiha kid. He suddenly smiled a bit. He had put on the right shirt today. It was a bright red one, with three red drawings on it. It was self-made, of course. The first was an eye, then a plus-sign, after which came the universal weed leaf, then an equals sign and a Sharingan after that. Suddenly, the meeting was a little sweeter to him.

"So, what now?" Ukeireru asked his question to the blue-haired girl, who was still contently eating from her ramen like there weren't three people at her back asking her questions. Ukeireru didn't like to be ignored. Anger shot up in him, but he managed to get it under control. He grabbed one of the girl's shoulders and forcefully but politely made her face the others. "Are you our captain?" The cigarette smoke drifted up into the ceiling. Ukeireru looked at the girl with a sarcastic expression. The girl wasn't particularly fast. Ah well, he'd have to live with it.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 12, 2010)

*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

“Where am I?” Shinomori asked himself as he was standing in absolute darkness. But suddenly a blue fire emerged from the ground and kept firing around the boy forming a giant circle. Shinomori was feeling really uncomfortable and a little scared. He was afraid of ghosts and the blue fire reminded him that stuff.

“You’re inside of yourself.” These words came from the fire behind Shinomori’s back. The boy turned around and saw a giant blue cat with blue eyes. The cat was exactly the same like the blue fire. “Who are you?” The boy asked. “I am you. We are one thing.” The cat answered. But Shinomori didn’t feel better after hearing that answer. He was totally confused. “Thing?” He said surprised. “What the hell are you talking about? What do you want from me?” Shinomori was loosing his mind. The more time he spent talking with the cat, the more angrily he became. “I don’t want anything from you. But I know what you want from me… You want my power.” The cat said. 

“I don’t need anything from you. I am the most powerful kid of my age!” Shinomori shouted with a lot of confidence. “Haha, the most powerful” Bijuu started laughing. “You are even more pathetic than I thought. For the past 3 years you were in the shadow of other kids. You were the one who graduated last of your age group. And it took for you a few years to graduate the academy. And after you became Genin you still have been going to academy to train with academy students!” Shinomori couldn’t listen to it. He was blinded by his own cockiness for years. He ignored teachers and was a tragedy. He was acting as he thought was the best and failed so hard. And now he realized that what he was doing for the past several years was nothing but a child’s play. What the giant cat has been saying was absolute truth.

Shinomori fell on his knees when he realized that he was pathetic. “But don’t judge yourself. I can give you powers. Powers that will make you strong, powers that will make you legend, powers that will make you God!” Nibi was trying to persuade the boy. “All you have to do is remove the seal which is under you.” The boy looked at the ground and saw a seal. He was reaching for the seal as he wanted to remove it.

But suddenly everything around the boy started falling as a little rain drops fell from the above all over the place. Everything was gone: darkness, cat, fire and seal. He opened his eyes and saw a blue sky and a woman with blond hair. Shinomori thought it was just a dream, so he didn’t think about what had just happened anymore. And then he felt a little cold. His clothes and hair were all wet. Since he saw a woman next to him with a barrel, the kid assumed it was her who did this to him. “What the hell did you do?” The boy said as he raised from the ground. He stripped off and was only with his underwear and piercings in his ears. “You want to fight me, blond sheep? Bring it on!” Shinomori shouted in a street full of people right to woman’s face. He didn’t care that he was with his underwear in the middle of day and wanted to kick woman’s ass. His actions could stun almost everyone.


----------



## Laix (Nov 12, 2010)

She was standing there waiting when someone arrived, persumably her new teammate. He introduced himself, before shaking hands with Shell.
'Hi... my name's Shell... Shell Lunako.' She mumbled. She brushed her hair back in the sun as it gazed down of her. 'When do you think our sensei will arrive?'


----------



## Cjones (Nov 12, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Kumogakure*
> ?What the hell did you do?? The boy said as he raised from the ground. He stripped off and was only with his underwear and piercings in his ears. ?You want to fight me, blond sheep? Bring it on!? Shinomori shouted in a street full of people right to woman?s face. He didn?t care that he was with his underwear in the middle of day and wanted to kick woman?s ass. His actions could stun almost everyone.



"Well kid I'll tell one thing, you've got guts, if anything else." Kameko complimented as she watch the kid give out a challenge, drench in water, and in his underwear in the middle of a crowded street, Though before she responded to his statement she couldn't help, but think the boy looked familiar. So familiar in fact that she began to think she was an idiot for even forgetting his face.

"Kid, I've seen you around here before. What's your name?" She questioned. The harder and harder she looked at him the more his face began to become recognizable. Truth be told if she was having this hard of a time remembering a fellow member of her own village, it was time to lay off the booze.

_"...Nah."_


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2010)

*[Tenshi]*

She continued to run, she had almost slipped a few times in the process though. This was the problem with Amegakure, it was hard to stay true to a ninja's quota in this raining village, sometimes she wished it was dry so it would be easier to accomplish missions. She sighed, but nothing she could really do. She lost interest in here goal of getting to the tower, and took a look to the skys. 

Her thoughts wandered off, she didn't really seem to care if she was about to run over someone, she just wanted to be left alone, she didn't want anyone to see her. Although this thought was ironic as she wanted to soar in the air, which she could fully do. It is just that her clan isn't all the well liked, so she doesn't like to show off her wings in public. She sighed as she looked forward and continued onto her mission.

However when she was running she noticed a bird, it wasn't usual for a bird to be flying around the city, well, this low in the city, as they usually flew pretty high in the sky. Anyways the bird flew down and gave her a letter. It read:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry guys! We can't meet at the tower. It'll be far more convenient to meet at my shop. You can't miss it. It's about 6 blocks from the tower and in big dark gold letters a sign says: Ryo's Recreational Shop of Win. I'll see you there!

Your sensei,
Ryo 




She frowned, this was even farther out of her way, not only did she have to pass the tower, she had to continue six blocks down. Whatever, she would get to her location soon enough. She continued to think about what her team would be like, although she didn't really understand why she even cared enough to be thinking about that. Anyways, she was off, and she finally reached the tower. Making a short pray towards it she took off running again, to where the directions told her to go.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 13, 2010)

*Wasabi, Konohagakure*

“You know what, Wasabi? Beat me and we will leave you alone.” One kid in blue shirt was giving Wasabi a challenge. It was something like do or die. But instead of killing Wasabi, they would give him so much pain that he will kill himself. The boy had no choice but to use one ninja technique. When the kid in blue shirt was about to hit him, he formed several hand signs and performed Substitution jutsu. 

“Where did he go? Search for him!” The assholes were saying when boy disappeared right before receiving a punch. Now he was on the building’s roof and decided to wait for several minutes until the assholes will lose a hope of finding him. But even after getting out from the assholes vision, he was still shaking. “I made it.” He thought as he looked at his palms. They were all sweaty. Good thing his hands didn’t slip when doing hand signs. Otherwise he would have failed making a jutsu and got his ass beaten pretty badly.

The boy took a deep breath and said “I’m safe now”. Then he lied on his ground and started looking at the clouds. Wasabi started thinking of how things would go if he had been a very strong ninja. He took his forehead protector with Hidden Leaf village sign on it and started looking at it. Then he stood up and gave respect to Leaf ninjas who sacrificed their lives for this village. He wanted to be as famous as they were in a good way. Then he put back his forehead protector and started heading for the place where his team supposed to meet. 

He used stairs to get on the ground from building’s roof and looked around to see where the balcony was. “It shouldn’t be far away from here. If I recall correct, it should be somewhere near academy. I should go and look around there.” He said to himself as he started moving towards the academy. In around ten minutes he was in front of the academy. So he started walking around it until he saw the balcony where his team supposed to meet. “It must be it” He said as he started moving there.

When he entered the balcony, he saw a woman with an orange hair. “Hello. My name is Wasabi, You must be my sensei. I’m pleased to meet you” Wasabi said with a smile on his face. But his voice was shaking a little as he was afraid of introducing himself to a wrong person. 


*Shinomori, Kumogakure*

_“Damn, she didn’t get scared”_ Shinomori thought. He knew that Kumo had a lot of strong ninjas, especially women. And considering from her actions and confidence she was one too. Also Shinomori thought that the blonde was sent here to do something bad to the boy. So he had no choice but to get to the plan b, which was a codename for the prank. He quickly grabbed his kunai from the pocket of pants which was on the ground and stabbed to his own palm with it.  

The blood spilled all over his body and the boy started screaming: “Aaa! Please don’t hurt me! Take all my money, clothes, just don’t hurt me! I’m begging you!” And while screaming, he was also thinking _“Daaaaaaaaamn! Why did I do that? It fucking hurts.”_ 
The people started starring at the bloody boy who was screaming out of the pain with only his underwear and kunai in the palm, and was begging for forgiveness to woman who was standing in front of him. The people were horrified by the view. They didn’t know what to do, help the boy or call for help. Shinomori put his hands over his face and smiled so no-one could see his evil smile. _“Prank no jutsu success”_ He thought, but still was in one hell of a pain. It was the first prank which caused him so much pain. But he had to make sacrifices to get out from the trouble.


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 13, 2010)

*[Kinzey/Amegakure]*

Kinzey ran through the streets of Amegakure, his feet pounding on the metallic streets, sending up puddles wherever he went. he loved the steady drum of rain on metal; it soothed him, and reminded him of home. Which was to be expected, as if you live with something all your life, it becomes part of him. It calmed him like the feel of cool air rushing into his lungs, like the gentle pressure of gravity, constantly holding him safe to the ground.

Just a bit ago he had received a letter that the meeting place was changed. That was fine; he didn't' mind a bit more exercise. Navigating the streets, however, became tedious after a bit, so he made a game to keep himself occupied. He would slide across the ground, jump and land at odd angles, hop on one foot, spin as he ran, anything to mess with his balance. And when he tripped and fell (which was often), he would try to maneuver himself so he landed on his hands, and try to launch himself back onto his feet and keep on running. It didn't always work out well, and he went sprawling, but it was fun and got his blood pumping.

By the time he reached the shop, he was drenched through to the skin, despite the standard waterproof Amegakure ninja outfit. Nevertheless, he entered with a great smile on his face, stretching from ear to ear. "Hello?" he called, trying to see if his teammates were here yet.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2010)

*[Tenshi]*

She continued to run in the rain filled streets of Amegakure. She didn't mind if the rain got in her hair now, as she didn't really care if it would get messy or not now. She realized that now, being a Shinobi, she wouldn't have time to care about how she currently looked, she didn't know how much time of her life this would take up, but it would be better than spending it doing nothing. However, before she could reach the new meeting place something stopped her.

She looked off at a group, no they looked more like a family. They seemed to be enjoying themselves. She did enjoy her time with her dad, but sometimes, it just wasn't enough. She didn't know what was missing, and she didn't know why her body was reacting this way, but she just couldn't move, as she felt a bit of... a weight, pulling down her body, making herself not feel "normal". 

She looked away from the family, it didn't feel right looking at them. So dismissing them from her mind she continued on forward. Afterwords she eventually reached the building as she stood outside. This was the place where she could finally become a shinobi, and she didn't know what to do. Again, her body froze, but she didn't know why, was it because she didn't know what was going to happen? Trivial, she didn't know why her body stopped but she continued to move it forward.

Eventually she found her way in as she looked around. She noticed two people already in there, a older person, and someone roughly her age. She took note of the kid who was her age. He had white hair, normal clothes, nothing that really stuck out about him. However she didn't know what to do, this is what she didn't like about herself when she was around others.

She became... quiet whenever others were around, she didn't know how to describe it. It is as if she was being possessed by her body to make her hide whenever someone was near, however this case was different. She felt... accepted here, she couldn't explain it, but she didn't feel the need to hide herself in a corner, instead she walked up to the boy as she said "I am Tenshi Shugosha, nice to meet you. I can assume we are both here to start our "career" as a Shinobi and meet our teams correct?"


----------



## Chaos (Nov 13, 2010)

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

"Storm! Don't eat that old lady!" Lazlo came running onto the street just as the big black dog sank trough it's back legs, ready for a quick jump and kill. The lady in front of Storm clearly didn't like to be called old lady, but looking at her expression, she'd let it slide for the one time if that huge menacing dog wasn't going to eat her. "Storm!" Storm turned around slowly. He clearly wasn't too happy that his meal had been taken from him, but in the time Lazlo and Storm had had together, Storm had gradually come to believe Lazlo's words, and that they'd be in his best interests as well. He walked towards Lazlo and butted his head into her hip. "That's a good boy" Lazlo said and after that diverted her attention to the woman who was still standing dumbfounded. "Sorry for the inconvenience, miss" Before the woman had time to say anything, Lazlo and Storm were already walking away.

The fastest normal way to get to the balcony was to wind trough a maze of small backstreets and plaza's. Lazlo had fully intended to take this route up until now. Because now, she saw something better. Something that was literally calling for her. Something that had been made for her, and put right there, right now just to please her whims. An emergency staircase. Lazlo didn't even stop to think about it. She just hopped on. Storm obediently followed, a gleam in his eyes. He knew something exciting was going to happen. Lazlo could barely contain the sheer excitement of the idea. Sailing over the roofs and landing on the balcony, amidst her amazed team on the first meeting was a perfect opener to what people could expect when following the trail of the great Lazlo. Well, maybe not that great, but life around her was not going to be boring either. They came up on the roof. 

The best thing about big dogs is that you can ride them. Especially when the dog was the avatar of fear for normal people. She hopped onto Storm and grabbed a good hold of fur with her left hand. "Okay Storm, I know we can do this" Storm growled his agreement and started running. Lazlo almost lay down on Storm. The first jump would be the biggest, right over Main Street, and they would need all the speed they could get. Storm's powerful paws tensed, his hind legs cocked and... they flew. Lazlo barely dared to look until half of the flight, when it was clear they'd make it to the other side. "HEEEELLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" She saw the faces of the people on Main Street below, including one very pale face of a woman that'd almost been Storm's lunch before landing on the roof on the other side. Storm tried to skid to a stop, but Lazlo stopped him. "Let's do this in one go, man!" Storm clearly liked the idea and immediately started running again.

The next few minutes were a glorious adrenaline-fueled chase across Konoha's roofs. The jumps weren't that big anymore, but some points were equally dangerous due to unstable roofs, strange angles and chimneys. Lazlo almost got a heart attack when one of Storm's paws sank trough a rickety wooden part of a roof, but Storm clearly didn't care so much and just kept running. Another tight spot was a long jump onto a steep angle, where Storm slid away a meter or so before he could root his claws into the roof. All in all though, it was without any doubt... "THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER DONE!" Lazlo, her hair a total mess because of the speed and sharp turns, excitedly cheered at every jump and close turn. The balcony was close now. The distance was the biggest yet, not counting the Main Street jump. "Let's do this Storm!"

The jump was perfect, but the balcony was deceptively raised a little bit higher than the other roofs around it. _Please let us make it._ Lazlo's thoughts were creating havoc in her head. It looked like they would clear it perfectly for a long time, but then Lazlo noticed the drop was a little too fast. "Oh shit." 300 Kilograms of dog and 50 kilograms of Lazlo smashed right trough the railing, made a strange salto and then smashed into the back of a strawberry-colored hair lady, who was caught quite off guard by this sudden ambush from behind her. Lazlo slowly opened her eyes. It seems she had made it off without any broken bones. Same for Storm, it seemed. The big dog was staring menacingly at the only other occupant of the balcony at this time, a smallish boy who looked scared like fuck. "Storm, relax" Then suddenly, Lazlo's attention went to the woman they had bowled over. Fuck. That would probably be... She stopped breathing. On the ground lay a woman she'd seen often. A jounin. And without any doubt, her new sensei.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2010)

*Team 2 @ Konoha Gates.*

Keigo greeted the blue haired girl with a smile. "Good morning Shell. What a lovely name. My name is Keigo Yoshiro. Pleased to meet you."

He closed his eyes  and breathed in, listening intently to the nature around him. "A glorious day and I hope that we are blessed with many more." he paused. "I'm sure our sensei is here somewhere. As a Jounin he could be watching us from everywhere, just like the Angels of Zatarion."

He looked intensely at Shell, "Tell me, do you have faith?"


*Team 3 Kagami*

"Oh yeah BBQ is definitely the best!" she grinned and looked around to the woman chowing down some more and shot a look of hatred at her back. "Hey!" she whispered to the Uchiha, let's play a prank on her!"

She watched as an intense looking boy went over with a cigarette. He had a punk style hairdo and looked tough, not that she cared. She waved him over with a cheeky smile.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

'No.' She mumbled. 'I only have faith in 2 people. I don't believe in that god crap...' She kept brushing the hair off the left side of her face as it fell down. The sun was grazing her skin as they stood waiting.

'He likes to take his time huh?'


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2010)

"Oh? Two people? I take it they are your parents. How wonderful." Keigo said and clasped his hands together and closed his eyes. "I shall pray for their safety." he said in an odd tone. 

"Lunako....I've heard that name before. Ah yes! Oh my your parents are wonderful people. You must have had an excellent childhood. I see."

"You know, humans are funny. They never turn to God during the happy times, but they always pray, in some form another when things are not going so well. Take what is happening in Konoha right now. More people are becoming poorer due to the overpopulation and in this time of peace there is not much call for shinobi, hence the country itself is becoming poorer. Is it any coincidence that now people are turning to our God now that times are a little harder."

"He will always be there for you, friend. Just remember that" Keigo said.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Shibai/Konoha Gates...*

The girl had been hiding around the corner, the dramatic in her wanting to make spectacular appearance.  It wasn't until the guy mentioned that their sensei could be hiding and waiting did a cold chill run down her spine.  “Damn.  Hadn't thought about that...”  Shibai mumbled realizing she should have had that one detail run through her mind since Doshi would do that to her all the time.

Moving fast she jumped forward landing near the pair.  “Our grand adventure can now begin.  I am Shibai of the great Kanau clan and I have arrived.”  Shibai gave a great flourishing curtsy before smiling at the two, not caring one bit that she might have just interrupted some kind of conversation, she didn't know because she stopped listening after the mention of the jounin.


*Yukai/Kiri...*

To Yukai the day, as it is with everyday, was wonderful.  No thoughts that not everyone would agree, of course she didn't have any brain matter that was willing to think that deep.  Turning abruptly she saw another girl standing not to far away.  Even being slow in the thinking department, Yukai made the assumption that they were on the same team, why else would someone voluntarily be up and walking around at this hour.

“Hi!”  Yukai stepped forward grinning widely.  “I'm Yukai!  You must be my fellow kunoichi that is joining me on this wonderful adventure on this wonderful day!  What might your name be?!  I could try and guess but we could be here all day if you want to do that.  Not that I mind but the others might miss us on the mission.”  the young girl went by the philosophy that there are no strangers but only friends you haven't met yet, and so she completely ignored the far away, emotionless look in the girls eyes.  Maybe not ignored just absolutely missed.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

'God doesn't exist. It's just a pain relief to the people of Konoha. When they have nobody to turn too, they turn to a deity in hopes their problems will dissapear. It's desperation...' That's perhap the longest sentence Shell said today. 

When he said ''parents'', it made her think. She really is apart of the Lunako family... she's not just the adopted one. For someone to recongnise her as the daughter is wonderful for someone like her. She was interrupted by a girl jumping out in front of them.

'Don't make a fool of yourself.' She grumbled. 'Your just going to make us look like idiots in front of our idiot sensei.'


----------



## Real Talk (Nov 13, 2010)

*Vyhn Nara*

The blond hair boy had been walking for what seemed like hours rubbing his head. Hidden behind his sunglasses were baggy eyes from partying the night before. He went out and partied with some friends all of which who had became genin as well. But now he can't remember which balcony he's suppose to go to. After all there is ALOT of balconies, but after narrowing it down to two he chose the one closest to him. "This is it..I hope,", he groaned,"Great more stairs..or!", he said raising the glasses up as he saw ladder that was just big enough for him to climb up and jump up to the balcony.

After setting up the ladder how he wanted it and getting to the top did Vyhn see something that made this day a whole lot worse. A housewife that Vyhn would see from time to time had just taken a shower and walked out onto the balcony...in just her towel. Now like most teenage boys who see a good looking lady Vyhn went googlyeyed  and caused the lady to scream. Losing his balance  Vyhn grabbed the nearest thing he could find,but only made the incident worse by yanking off her towel. Still falling backwards Vyhn somehow jumped from the ladder onto the balcony falling ontop of the woman."Eh??",he said awkawrdly before getting slapped so hard he got knocked off the balcony.

Once he finished explaining to the woman what happened and how it was a big misunderstanding, she gladly gave him directions so long as it didn't happen again.After running through town did Vyhn finally come to the correct balcony.Rushing up the stairs he bent over huffing and puffing,"Sorry I'm la-EHHH?!", he cut off as he fell to the ground from seeing Storm."A behemoth!!"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2010)

*Shibai/Konoha Gates...*

The wind blew, lifting the girls hair slightly, as if it knew she wanted this extra flare for the dramatic.  Shibai rolled her eyes then gave the girl a glare before crossing her arms.  “Idiot?”  she huffed then turned around, acting like she had lost interest in anything the chit had to say.  “At least I'm not standing there pretending the world hates you and acting all stuck up.  Gods?”  Shibai snorted at the end of her statement then began to let her hand trace her staff, remembering a flash of words before she made her introduction.  

“We are shinobi.  Why such serious talk?  Don't we have better things to be doing?”  The girl shrugged knowing she would much prefer being at the local theater watching the actors practice their lines, seeing the stage slowly unfold from a platform to a different world.  'Not here with these jerks.' Shibai thought to herself, knowing better than to voice those words.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

'Get out. Your annoying.' She grumbled. She turned away from the girl. Why was she acting so cold? The girl was only being herself, yet Shell was being all rude about it. Not even Shell herself understood why. She turned back around to the girl, trying not to make eye contact.

'Sorry... but you are making a fool of yourself...' She twirled her fingers around in a circle, avoiding looking at the girl's face. 'L-lets discuss tactics? What about that?'


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

*Makoto / Kumogakure*

Makoto was walking towards the village, the cave where he was training was in the deepest part of the village, so he have to go through a long way to get there. He managed the cave so that he could train in."hoo...I´m hungry"he said entering the village, "I don´t know why, you only did your normal training"the bijuu said"yeah, but i didn´t take my breakfast this morning, ya know it´s not cool to train with an empty stomach"with that he kept walking. 

Some minutes later he arrived to a BBQ  restaurant, gladly from all the people in the village the owner was one of the few who doesn´t treat him in bad manner."Hey old-man what´s up?"he asked*"Oh nice to see you Makoto"*the man replied, Makoto just ordered what he is used to*"Then how has been your training today, kid?"*the owner asked, Makoto swallowed the food and said"It went good, though there are still somethings I need to perfect".

After eating and having a nice talk with the man Makoto left the place towards his home, wondering when were going to start his missions and if he was going to have a team just as the other genin. While walking he heard a scream and turned to see what was happening, there a female Ninja was with a boy who had a kunai sticked in his palm. He went over there, while some people were looking at him, though the people in that place hated him less than the two tails guym some eyes ful of hatred were there, the fact that he ws a jinchuuriki wouldn´t change even living in this village. He really didn´t care about it, and got his attention on the boy and the woman probably it was an act of a street theater performance"Yo! is this an act?"he asked smiling, inside him Hyoryu only sighed, Makoto was too naive.
-------------------------------
*Ryuuji uchiha / Konoha*

He looked at the punk, he was looking at him as if he were scum, something that Ryuuji really doesn´t understand.The guy kinda rebel since he tried to bother the one who seemed to be their squad leader"Hey,What´s up with him?"he whispered in the ear of the girl next to him.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 14, 2010)

*Atomsk*

Watching some girl whiz by in her poncho Atomsk slowly opened the door as she ran toward the direction he was heading. "Ok..well whatever. I'ma take my sweet ass time getting there since I was the first one to be here." Slowly walking in his normal pace, his foot steps splashed water here and there. Some people gave him a funny look here and there. The boy didn't really care much at all for their questioning eyes. They might of not seen someone from another village before but it didn't concern him one bit since he was suppose to be there.


Seeing the shop in the far distance, he kept up his normal pace and purposely took his time. "Ahhhh. I wonder what they'll think when I arrive? Ohhhh look! It's a big bad ninja from another village. Watch out, I'll protect you...Oh no you monster, die!" Throwing his shoulders up the poncho he wore flew up some. Shaking beads of water down the cowl's edges. "Well, we'll see. I'm just hoping they'd at least out shine me a little so I don't have to do much in this squad." Making his way to the front door he casually opened it and took two steps forward into the small shop. Throwing back his hood, some water sprayed at the other two genin. 

His Suna headband, that was lazily hung from his neck, shinned in the dim stores light. Putting his shoulders back some as he stood up straight. Atomsk looked over the other ninja and noticed....he was taller then them. _'Sweet, at least I won't have anyone looking down on me and acting like their hot shit or something. Hahaha.'_ Taking in the cold air the shop door behind him slowly shut. Studying the three Rain ninja he reached in his poncho's pocket and presented his letter that he recieved from the team's captain. "Hi. I'm Atomsk Masamune. I'm the ninja Suna sent." Raising his right eye brow, he waited for a comment or someone to speak up. Especially, from the other genin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2010)

*Lul/Issanni/Kusagakure*

Lul laughs at her little brother,  the girl sticks her tongue out at the boy, “Sorry daddy, it's just too funny!” she says, looking at Kanko, “Can I get a can of tuna out and put it in my eggs?”  She asks, looking in the cupboard.

“No, you can have one meal without fish.” Kanko says, shaking his head with a chuckle, “Try having an orange.”

“Okay,  Daddy.” Lul says, getting in the refrigerator, and taking out an orange.  The girl scrunching her nose from disliking the scent.  They sit down for breakfast, lots of idle chatting.

*Kerthud!*

“Sounds like the green flash is here for breakfast.” Damion says, as a green figure runs into the house, slamming against the wall and staggering.

“Good morning everyone.” The girl says as she's handed a plate, “Thank you Kanko-sama.”

“Nice to see you showed up Issanni.” Lul says, elbowing Hossa, though the sand clings to her arm, “Aaah!” she exclaims, falling off her chair.

“Let go of her, Fiendish brother!” Issanni exclaims, setting the food on the table, then charging Hossa and the sand.  The sand disappears, then Issanni swipes at nothing, “Next time you will not be so lucky!” she says, then goes for her food again.

After breakfast, the three newly genin leave to meet where Kanko said they should go to see their sensei.  Outside an arena for the annual Henge Capture the Flag stood a man in a simple dark outfit with red goggles across his eyes.

“Hello everyone.  I am Your Sensei, Oji Karasuma.”  The man says, looking at them,  he hands Issanni and Hossa a pair of outfits, “You two change into those, Lul use Henge into someone not similar to anyone on your team.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 15, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure*

Izuna woke up while hearing birds’ voices. He got up from his bad and looked at the mirror. His hair was like one big mess. So he took the shower and washed his hair. After that he dressed up and went to the kitchen. For the dinner he had fried eggs. He was eating while reading a book. The boy considered start writing himself. But still wasn’t sure about that. 

After he had a dinner, Izuna went to the basement where all his ninja stuff was. He opened a box which was full of various ninja tools and sealed them into the seals on his arm. That technique was used to carry more ninja tools without overweight and use them faster and more effectively by summoning them and throwing instantly. The boy also wrapped his arms where those seals were with bandages as he didn’t want to show them. He would unwrap those bandages when he was in a fight. 

Then Izuna left his house and went to the training grounds. But there he didn’t train he just jumped into the tree there and leaned to it. He was thinking about his old friend Zero while hearing a lot of noises made by other ninjas who were training there. Izuna haven’t seen his old friend since Zoro went to the Chuunin exams. And whenever the boy had asked senseis where his friend was, they didn’t say anything. Izuna started believing that Zoro had died in the forest. And Izuna wanted to give him some respect. After all they were best friends and used to hang out together. They were even sent together to Grass country. “What should I do?” He started thinking. He remembered that he wanted to start writing. “I know!” He shouted as he came up with an idea. Other people looked at him strangely. They thought that the boy got crazy. But Izuna didn’t mind that. He didn’t want to get confused as he could forget what he came up with. The boy decided to write an autobiography of his old friend Zoro. He wanted to write everything what he knew about him and create a hero image around him. He also believed that when the book will be out, maybe senseis will say everything about him. So in order to write an autobiography, he needed some facts. And what source could be better than Zero’s own father, who lived in Kusa. So without wasting any second he started acting.

Izuna jumped from the tree and started heading for Zoro’s father. As he remembered, Zoro’s father lived somewhere in the Kusa centre. “I hope he hasn't changed his living place” Izuna thought as a little bit confidence had gone. He realized that he hasn’t seen Zoro’s father for year and he could have even left the village. Soon Izuna was in front of his friend’s father’s house and was knocking the door.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2010)

*Team 2 temp Dante.*

He looked at the paper attached to the bird that had denied him his fun time with Kiya. "Ugh, really? Genin? The zoo? Remember we had to do a similar mission when we were just young 'uns? I don't know why they can't keep that place secured better. Right well have fun. I'll be having a great time...in the shopping district...yay...you get the rooftops huh. Guess they know better than to have you go to the shopping district eh?" he grinned and with that Dante gave a quick peck on the cheek to Kiya and bounded off. 

A few moments later he landed at where *Team 2* had gathered. 

"Hey kids! Ready to have some fun? My name is Hyuuga Dante and I'll be taking you on a little journey to go shopping! Well not really - there's a bunch of crazy tigers mauling some of the latest shoes in the shopping district. That in itself isn't a crime, less shoes means less shopping, but I guess folk could get hurt. These things have REALLY sharp claws so watch you don't...you know...die. Let's go! Team Awesome!"

Dante held up his sword and then pointed it in the general direction where they had to go. Keigo looked on a little confused.

"Wait...what happened to our other sensei..?" he asked

"Less talking more kicking ass!" Dante said as he leaped off hoping the others would follow. ?I'll answer questions as we travel.? 

Keigo nodded. "I suppose the discussions can wait. After you ladies." he said bowing letting them go ahead of him.


*Team 3 temp Nara Kira*

He looked silently at his piece of paper and shook his head. Utter foolishness. He knew who had caused the explosion, that idiot group of 'Rebels'. He would see to it that they were crushed. He got up and made his way to the meeting place of Team 3.

"My name is Nara Kira." he sneered as he looked at the three. He sighed, recognising them from their profiles he had made. He did so with all the genin. He made the profiles and saw which ones could be potentially useful. There were a few ? none in this group though.  


?I've been sent to babysit you on this mission. The Doton Bears have reached the hotsprings and are   causing chaos. Subdue them.? he said curtly. ?Kagami Rei, Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Ryuuji Uchiha I don't think this is beyond even your capabilities. Just try and not die on my watch, the paperwork would be too troublesome.? he said and threw a thumb to the direction of where they needed to go. 

Kagami stood seething. ?I'll have you know that I am ...?

?I know who you are and I also know what ou have done in that thing you call a life. Not impressed, by any of you. Get going. You have a mission.? Kira said not looking at them.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 15, 2010)

*Uchiha Izuna*

Izuna started knocking at the door where Zero’s father lived, but no one opened the door. The boy once again knocked, but still nothing. Then he walked around the house while looking through the windows to see if Zero’s father wasn’t at home for sure. Furniture was in the house. But while walking, one neighbor assumed that the boy was a thief and was looking for a way to break in. The neighbor started shouting, so Izuna had no choice but to run away as he didn’t feel arguing with angry neighbors. Izuna didn’t feel like himself at all. 

After failing to find Zero’s father, Izuna got back at 11a.m, another proof that the boy was acting strange. What the hell a teenager could do in the home at a time like this? The boy lied on his bed and started thinking about the stuff. He remembered Konoha village, rumors which came even to Hidden Grass village about the incident in Uchiha district involving Uchiha clan leader. He had nothing to do at the grass village anymore. Kusa had low member or Izuna’s age ninjas and his only friend Zero had died. 

The next day he left his house and started walking towards Kusagakure village leader’s office. He wanted to say something face to face to village leader. Something very important that should have changed his life. Since Kusagakure wasn’t as big village as five great nations were, Izuna was at leader’s office in no time. 

The boy knocked at the door and was let in. Izuna said all his feelings and asked if he could be sent back to Konoha. He also explained why he wanted that. And leader said yes without hesitating. Izuna got surprised a little. He didn’t think he would have let go so easily. But it was most likely because he gave a lot of problems for Hidden Grass village. Izuna went back home, packed his stuff and started heading to Hidden Leaf village.

The boy took a route through forest via with he came to this village year ago. And since the boy wasn’t a newbie on this road, he didn’t need a map anymore. The boy should be in Konoha in about 2 days. On his way to Konoha, Izuna was thinking about what he could write more when not writing a biography. 

But suddenly the boy heard a strange sound. Birds from all over the place flew away as the boy looked around. Then after seeing that no ferocious animals were around the boy jumped into the tree and took some rice balls from his backpack. The sound which Izuna heard moments ago was made by his stomach. It wanted some food. And Izuna was aware of animals such as wolves and bears around because they might come from behind after smelling the food. Several rice balls were enough to shut up Izuna’s stomach. So the boy put on his backpack and continued heading to Konoha.

This time he was jumping from tree to tree as he was full of energy and could save some time. Besides he needed some training exercises to keep his form up as he was a bit lazy and avoided trainings for the past two months. The longer he spent time on the road, the more time passed. And when he reached a halfway between Kusa and Konoha, the moon had risen. It was an absolute dark around the boy. He could barely see anything. And the boy hadn’t taken a tent. He jumped into the tree and leaned to it. He had to sleep in the open sky. The boy expected to sleep at hotel, but he forgot that in the forest there wasn’t any. At least the sky was stunning. The stars and moon could easily suck anyone into watching it all night. And also the boy got some ideas on his writing while looking at it. So sleeping in the open sky went well.

But when he woke up, his body was all bitten by mosquito. And the spots where he was bitten was rather itchy, so Izuna had to resist itching himself to death.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Shell was admiring the scene, when a man appeared in front of them. He announced himself as a replacement jounin, and explained the mission.
'We're rescuing animals? Please...' Shell brushed off the idea like it was a cakewalk to her. Keigo bowed down like a gentlemen, offering the ladies to go first.
'Hmmph. You have manners.' She flicked her hair back and walked ahead. Even though she seems to be grumpy, she was also incredibly vain. 
'Hurry up! Does it look like we have time?' She stopped and turned around to the group, giving them a look that was meant to hurry them along.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2010)

Dante Team 2

"Yup! They are the most adorable little creatures. Especially when they leap on top of you and bite your head off. The most adorable bit is when they poop you out and hence you complete the circle of life. Sing with me, THE CIRCLE OF LIIIIFE!" Dante belted out not really bothered if they sang along or not.

Keigo shook his head in disbelief. "He does not seem very typical of a jounin." He looked at Shell "you've never been to the zoo to see these beasts? Quite amazing. Truly Gods work in all its magnifience."

Keigo followed Dante as he moved, still singing with passion. "Such a simpleton, do you not agree?" He asked Shibai.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

'Talk to me about god one more time...' Shell gave Keigo a sarcastic smile, before speeding up, trying to catch up with Dante - Sensei in hope she wouldn't even hear Keigo's reaction.
'And I have been to the zoo before...' 

Shell walked a bit further, before they were nearing the outskirts of Konoha. The tall tower in the zoo could be seen from miles away. She turned around to her sensei, trying to ignore his euphoric behaviour.
'Is this it?' She asked, pointing to the tower.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

*Ryuuji uchiha*

He looked at the man who arrived and explained a mission as if they were mere babies "/Baby sitting? this idiot will see/"he just arrived there told them the mission as if their squad leader wasn´t there and then turned to  go waiting for the three genins "I don't think this is beyond even your capabilities. Just try and not die on my watch, the paperwork would be too troublesome.”  that was something that Ryuuji couldn´t stand,"/he is underestimating me/"he thought frowning.

He stood up and said"Ha! This will be easy, we can do it"looking at his new team mates.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Kumogakure*
> 
> _?Damn, she didn?t get scared?_ Shinomori thought. He knew that Kumo had a lot of strong ninjas, especially women. And considering from her actions and confidence she was one too. Also Shinomori thought that the blonde was sent here to do something bad to the boy. So he had no choice but to get to the plan b, which was a codename for the prank. He quickly grabbed his kunai from the pocket of pants which was on the ground and stabbed to his own palm with it.
> 
> ...



Kameko began faceplaming as the kid began to make the situation escalate to something it wasn't. To an ordinary person, just walking by, you'd think she was trying to rape the poor kid or something. He was drenched in water and pretty was showing it all, though he did have his underwear on. Though what caught her off guard the most during this whole odd situation was when he decided to stab himself...in the hand.

His scream of pain called forth a slew of people who began to crowd around them. _"Dammit, if he keeps this up this may just catch Raikage-sama's attention...and then she will probable send Jade out here!"_ Kameko paniced as she remembered her last run in with Jade. It was a long story, but needless to say it ended with Kameko hugged up in a fetal poisition in the corner of the Raikage's office.

"Yo! is this an act?"

A kids voice broke through the whispers of the crowd. Kameko turned around and instantly recognized this boy, just like she did the kid in front of her.

_"Think Kameko think...now where did you see these kids?"_

_Flashback

"...She's drink again Akemi...and to make matters worse she destroyed part of the tavern getting into a bar fight...again." Jade said non-chalantly as she explained what happened to the apporaching Raikage, Akemi Saito. "There's no point in punishing her. I'll just go add it to her bill like all the other things. If you'll excuse me." Jade said as she pardoned herself and left. Akemi could only stare and shake her head as she dropped a folder on Kameko's sprawled out body.

"Why do I keep you around?"
End_

A light bulb went off in Kameko's head as he reached into her pocket and pulled out the three pictures she had. She quickly scanned over the two boys and then the photo's. "So these are the kids I'm suppose to be leading? Well saved me the time of having to find two of them. Now...to just get rid of this crowd." Kameko thought as she came up with her plan.

Quicky she ran over, grapped Makoto and judo tossed him over her shoulder and into Shinomori. As the two kids began to collide with each other Kameko slowly stalked them with fire in her eyes.

"I am *Invincible*!" Kameko yelled out as she held her fist in the air. This was a sign that all the older folk of Kumogakure knew, she was going on the attack and she wasn't holding back. Quickly the crowd began to disperse to get away from the violence that was soon to follow. As the crowd began to disperse and soon vanished from sight Kameko let out a sigh as she fell to the ground with her legs folded.

"Kid, you trying to get me in trouble? I knew I should have looked over that info before I accepted this job." Her gaze slowly found it's way over to the almost bare naked boy. "Your name is Shinomori right?"


----------



## dark0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Zero woke up feeling a little nausea; with his raggedly stitched clothing barely covering himself he easily saw the mark on his leg that made his eyes rise in surprise. The mark was a snakebite, in the same place as the one a year ago which made him too sick to finish the chuunin exams, and the bite didn?t wake him up like last time. Mad that he could have died in his sleep; he crushed the fish from yesterday?s stream sifter between his teeth. Such an awe-inspiring coincidence had to be a sign from god; he packed up his few possessions and headed out for konoha, he remembered where his house was and he was prepared for anything.


----------

